#ubuntu-irc 2008-02-04
<danroj> jpatrick, hi
<no0tic> danroj, esta dormiendo, dime
<danroj> no0tic, no es con el nada personal no0tic es algo de supybot
<danroj> qbe, hi
<danroj> nalioth, hi
<danroj> nalioth,  this?
<no0tic> danroj, puedes pedir en #supybot
<danroj> ok no0tic
<danroj> nalioth, this?
<danroj> no0tic, nalioth esta?
<danroj> es para pedirle un favor
<effie_jayx> buenos dias
<no0tic> effie_jayx, buenos
<effie_jayx> no0tic,  :O
<effie_jayx> you are still up?
<no0tic> effie_jayx, right
<no0tic> effie_jayx, I destroyed my little poor server
<effie_jayx> ohhh darn
<effie_jayx> welll It's a good excuse to get a new one set up ;)
<no0tic> effie_jayx, I tried an extremely dangerous upgrade
<no0tic> effie_jayx, from etch to gutsy :)
<effie_jayx> no0tic,  whaaaaaaaaa
<no0tic> effie_jayx, and it still cries
<effie_jayx> didn't your mama tell you not to try those things...
<no0tic> effie_jayx, my mama knows nothing about computers :)
<no0tic> effie_jayx, now I'm in desperate need of a blank cd-r
<no0tic> effie_jayx, bought one, let's see if I can damage my machine more than this
<effie_jayx> no0tic,  lol
<effie_jayx> no0tic,  what are you installing now... tgz from slackware
<no0tic> effie_jayx, I felt tempted to install slack 10, indeed
<LjL> jpatrick, have a look at the rm rfs in #kubuntu-es
<jpatrick> LjL: sorry, out at supper
<LjL> jpatrick: note that mstreetlinux was ok with those jokes - that's why i'm asking you
<jpatrick>  /ar'ed
<LjL> jpatrick: also, timido is online (albeit away since some hours)
<jpatrick> LjL: he's been online several times since you sent the memo
<LjL> jpatrick: eh - i didn't send a memo, i told *you* to send a memo
<jpatrick> ...
<jpatrick> well, I have sent *several* memos to him
<LjL> and he never replied?
<jpatrick> never
<LjL> jpatrick: does he ever look at the channel at all?
<jpatrick> only the one time I asked for op-age
<jpatrick> LjL: nop
<LjL> ok i messaged hinm
<jpatrick> I tried that too ages ago, same :-/
<jpatrick> LjL: btw, who has aKe$$ in -es-ops?
<jpatrick> LjL: heh
<jpatrick> LjL: he's talking for the first time in #k-es
<LjL> he replied to my PM as well
<LjL> jpatrick: about -es-ops, i haven't the slightest idea, pelicano has this little vice of making channels private
<jpatrick> curious how he's just jumped into action :p
<jpatrick> LjL: I hate it when he does that
<jpatrick> LjL: now he's /msg-ing me :p
<LjL> i know
<jpatrick> how?
<LjL> because i told him to
<jpatrick> :P
<LjL> remember that you are 49, i.e. you can do pretty much anything, and if there's a risk of him disappearing for a long time, well that's what the alternate contact is for
<no0tic> hello folks
<jpatrick> LjL: I'm 16..
<jpatrick> :P
<LjL> jpatrick: high access makes people older quickly :P
<LjL> no0tic: geiasoy
<no0tic> LjL, que idioma es?
<LjL> no0tic: ellinika
<no0tic> jpatrick, I feel like a grand father
<jpatrick> no0tic: why?
<no0tic> jpatrick, high access levels :)
<jpatrick> hehe
<erUSUL> LjL: #ubuntu needs you :)
<no0tic> jpatrick, I feel like having too many grand children to care of
<LjL> yeah i noticed
<LjL> a bit later though
<LjL> late
<PriceChild> erUSUL, pinging people in other channels than where the problem is doesn't help with speed either. If the floodbots aren't handling it call !ops.
<jpatrick> LjL: ever considered +m on mass join?
<LjL> jpatrick: what use?
<jpatrick> shutup the spammers :)
<LjL> jpatrick: +R isn't enough?
<jpatrick> what's that?
<no0tic> jpatrick, mutes unregistered
<jpatrick> ah, great
#ubuntu-irc 2008-02-05
<WeedGrinch> Hello
<no0tic> WeedGrinch, hi
<WeedGrinch> I just created #ubuntu-modding, It will be a channel about personalizing ubuntu, help with themes, desktop effects, and anything else that has to do with personalizing/modding ubuntu
<WeedGrinch> I was wondering if it was ok, that I did this, and I was wondering what the policies are for running an #ubuntu-* channel
<nalioth> WeedGrinch: what do you plan to offer in #ubuntu-modding ?
<WeedGrinch> Help, and talk about Modding/Personalizing Ubuntu
<nalioth> #ubuntu offers help now.  :)
<WeedGrinch> I know, but this is specific help.
<WeedGrinch> If there is a commonly asked question, I will write a tutorial about it :)
<nalioth> WeedGrinch: how long have you been around the Ubuntu online community?
<WeedGrinch> I've been using Ubuntu for about 2 years, on and off, now I ONLY use ubuntu.  I am rather new to the community though.
<nalioth> WeedGrinch: are you familiar with ubotu ?
<WeedGrinch> Isn't that the info bot in #ubuntu
<nalioth> WeedGrinch: right.
<WeedGrinch> :)
<nalioth> WeedGrinch: we like to provide quality support for Ubuntu
<WeedGrinch> Yea, I've noticed that, whenever I need help #Ubuntu helps a lot.
<nalioth> i suspect you could help out on #ubuntu and add factoids to ubotu and help many more folks
<WeedGrinch> Also, In the near future, I may buy a domain for the channel, if it becomes semi-popular, the site would contain tutorials, and maybe a java based IRC so people without an IRC client can talk with us
<LjL> WeedGrinch: there are a few topics that can be "specific"... yet, even though we get, for instance, many people asking about wireless problem, we don't direct them to a wireless-specific channel. that's because we feel that even though #ubuntu is crowded, having a central place rather than scattering knowledge around many separate and little-communicating venutes is a better route
<LjL> WeedGrinch: do you think what you have in mind has a reason to not follow this scheme?
<WeedGrinch> nalioth, I do not know how to add factoids, I assume they are the help files ubotu says
<LjL> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> WeedGrinch: the bot already has some factoids about themes and similar things. i'm sure there is room for improvement
<LjL> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<WeedGrinch> LjL, I agree #Ubuntu help a lot.  I am just trying to help, and learn new things myself.  If you don't make me to make a channel, it's ok, I won't.
<LjL> !search theme
<ubotu> Found: eyecandy, brokenusplash-#kubuntu, launch-feedback, brokenusplash, i-candy, wallpaper, panel-#kubuntu-kde4, changethemes, icandy, themes
<LjL> WeedGrinch, if i had decided that i don't want you to create a channel, i'd say "i don't want you to create a channel"... but i'm just discussing for the moment. don't you think you could better help by contributing to ubotu and to #ubuntu, for instance?
<nalioth> WeedGrinch: we just think you could help more folks where more folks are  :)
<LjL> yeah, that's what i said about scattering knowledge, in a nutshell
<WeedGrinch> Well, Ok, if that's what you think is best, I'll try to add some factoids, and help out around #ubuntu
<WeedGrinch> What do you suggest I do with my channel?
<LjL> WeedGrinch, if you're not yet entirely familiar with the IRC community, yes, i do recommand that you see how #ubuntu works (and how the bot works, and how the wiki pages that the bot links to work), and help improving them -- and then, if after you're familiar with everything you still think (this time with some more hands-on experience on IRC vs. Ubuntu) that another channel would be useful, well... you'll have gained experience in the meanwhile to make
<LjL> the channel really good
<WeedGrinch> Alright
<WeedGrinch> How do I delete my chan?
<LjL> WeedGrinch: /cs drop #ubuntu-modding - but i suppose you could just keep it registered as well if you still plan on proposing it at a later time
<WeedGrinch> Alright, I'll just leave it reged
<LjL> WeedGrinch: really, i don't want to stop you from doing something useful, i just think you should get a better idea of the community first, and get an informed opinion on what things are needed
<LjL> WeedGrinch: if #ubuntu goes a bit fast, a trick could be to have some keywords on highlights (all today's IRC clients support that), so you could be highlighted by people saying "theme", or "effects", etc
<WeedGrinch> Ok, thanks for the advice.  Is there anything that you reccomend I add factoids about? Or anything that needs more documentation?
<WeedGrinch> Oh i see thanks
<nalioth> WeedGrinch: only you know what factoids are missing or need improvement
<WeedGrinch> Ok
<LjL> WeedGrinch: well, there is the page about APT pinning that's really in a bad state - but that has nothing to do with themes :)
<WeedGrinch> Yea, I dont know a great deal about other things.
<puff> There's an interesting (to me) question here... I agree about keeping a focus of attention, but I find #ubuntu really spammy sometimes.
<WeedGrinch> :) :P
<WeedGrinch> Puff I answered ur question in #ubuntu-modding, have a look
<LjL> WeedGrinch: what i do with the bot usually is, just use it to give people answers, but whenever i give people an answer, check it myself as well (even if i've checked it many times already). that way you become familiar with the factoids and the wiki pages and stay updated on what needs improvements
<WeedGrinch> Ok thanks :)
<LjL> puff, it's an issue that's often been raised, and of course creating secondary channels may have merits, we just think the drawbacks outweight them.
<nalioth> puff: this is why when you speak to someone in #ubuntu (or any large channel) you preface or append your text with that persons nick
<puff> nalioth: Yeah, it's still really difficult.
<nalioth> puff: if helps if you only concentrate on helping one or two persons at a time
<puff> I wish there were better support for "public" conversations in the irc clients...
<LjL> puff: well, once you're in a conversation, i usually don't find it too hard to follow *that* conversation. it can certainly be hard to spot questions that you may know about... that's where highlights may help
<LjL> err, IRC is like the chief medium for "public conversations" isn't it :)
<puff> E.g. you start a conversation and your client divides your window; window 1 shows the full flow, window 2 shows just the traffic from people in the conversation.
<puff> Idkanow about _chief_ medium, but :-).
<LjL> puff, i'm sure some advanced clients can be set up to work like that, with some scripting
<puff> Yeah.
<LjL> irssi for instance
<puff> My client is emacs :-).
 * LjL runs
<WeedGrinch> I use Gaim
<WeedGrinch> lol
<LjL> Gaim is possibly a bit limiting for following a channel like #ubuntu (although i haven't used it myself)
<LjL> i think most people using GNOME are either on X-Chat if they want a GUI, or irssi otherwise
<WeedGrinch> Gaim is really nice for IRC actually
<LjL> well, whatever suits you best - i'm using a client that most people laugh about sarcastically whenever it's mentioned, so i won't sneer at other people's choices :)
<WeedGrinch> haha, thaks
<WeedGrinch> thanks*
<WeedGrinch> **
<puff> okay, ciao.
<WeedGrinch> Ok, Ill be in #ubuntu, and #ubuntu-modding
<WeedGrinch> Bye
<Andre_Gondim> how may i have a croak?
<Andre_Gondim> how may i have a cloak?
<no0tic> Andre_Gondim, what type of cloak?
<Andre_Gondim> no0tic, ubuntu cloak
<Andre_Gondim> irc
<no0tic> Andre_Gondim, only members can have one
<Andre_Gondim> no0tic, I am Ubuntu Member
<Andre_Gondim> http://launchpad.net/~andregondim
<no0tic> Andre_Gondim, then, ask in #ubutnu-ops
<no0tic> Andre_Gondim, there was a Community Council meeting today?
<Andre_Gondim> no0tic, I think no
<no0tic> Andre_Gondim_, boa noite ;)
<Andre_Gondim_> no0tic, boa
<Andre_Gondim> no0tic, Brazilian?
<no0tic> Andre_Gondim, nacì no brazil
<no0tic> Andre_Gondim, but I'm italian
<Andre_Gondim> no0tic, sounds good
<no0tic> Andre_Gondim, onde moras?
<Andre_Gondim> no0tic, Porto Alegre - RS, no sul, mas nasci em Campina Grande - PB, nordeste, e tu és de onde?
<no0tic> Andre_Gondim, I can't really speak fluently in portouguese :)
<Andre_Gondim> no0tic, I was born in Campina Grande at Paraíba states, but I'm living in Porto Alegre - RS
<no0tic> Andre_Gondim, eu nacì no estado de sao paulo, perto de santos, guarujà, conhece?
<no0tic> Andre_Gondim, entendo tudo, mais nao falo bem :)
<Andre_Gondim> no0tic, a bom, heheh já estive em são paulo tres vezes, mas muito rápido
<Andre_Gondim> no0tic, Gabriele é um nome feminino ou masculino? desculpa, mas no Brasil é feminino
<no0tic> :) masculino
<no0tic> my parents are italian :)
<no0tic> meus pais sao italianos (?)
<Andre_Gondim> no0tic, suspeitei disso, mas preferi não presumir
<no0tic> :)
<Andre_Gondim> no0tic, como soube que eu era brasileiro, meu ingles ruim?
<no0tic> nao, teu ip :)
<no0tic> 201-3-135-84.paemt705.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br
<no0tic> :)
<Andre_Gondim> =]
<no0tic> seu, talvez melhor :)
<no0tic> Andre_Gondim, justo?
<Andre_Gondim> no0tic, não entendi heeh
<no0tic> "seu ip", nao "teu ip"
<Andre_Gondim> no0tic, a sim, correto heeh
<no0tic> hola P3L|C4N0 :) \o)
<P3L|C4N0> o/ hi no0tic
<P3L|C4N0> ;)
<no0tic> bom, agora boa noite :)
<no0tic> P3L|C4N0, buenas noches :)
<no0tic> good night
<P3L|C4N0> no0tic, noapte buna
<P3L|C4N0> ;)
<no0tic> P3L|C4N0, que idioma es esto?
<P3L|C4N0> no0tic, romaneste
<no0tic> :)
<P3L|C4N0> no0tic,  rumano
<Andre_Gondim> no0tic, vou nessa, abraços
<no0tic> Andre_Gondim, muito prazer de falar contigo
<fetova> holas
 * fetova forget the ubuntu-es-op chanel :(
<no0tic> fetova, hi
<fetova> hi no0tic :)
<fetova> jpatrick: ping
<jpatrick> fetova: ARG
<jpatrick> :)
<fetova> holas :P
<jpatrick> @pong | fetova
<botijo> Facto pong no encontrado
<fetova> xD
<fetova> de el te iba a preguntar :P
<fetova> hay modo de ponerle en un query que en x canal ponga ot a x usuario? :)
<fetova> y por cierto que es ARG :P
<no0tic> @ping
<botijo> Pong!
<no0tic> :)
<fetova> :P
<jpatrick> @ping > fetova
<fetova> xD
<fetova> @ping | fetova
<fetova> que ese solo por query...
<fetova> [13:04] <botijo> (En el futuro, hablame en privado para experimentar) Pong!
<fetova> :P
<jpatrick> @ot | fetova
<botijo> fetova: #ubuntu-irc es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic. ¡Gracias!
<jpatrick> ?
<fetova> nope
<jpatrick> fetova: /msg botijo @cosa
<fetova> [13:06] <botijo> fetova: por favor mirase arriba
<fetova> por
<fetova>  /msg botijo @ot | fetova
<jpatrick> fetova: porque ya lo ha dice antes :p
<fetova> oras... le programaste eso? :P bien :D
<fetova> por cierto...
<fetova> como va el nombre del canal de op de ubuntu-es?
<fetova> se me olvido...
<jpatrick> Pelicano
<jpatrick> pero como P3LCANo
<jpatrick> o algo raro
<jpatrick> fetova: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-es-freenode
<fetova> :p
<fetova> va :P
<fetova> no esta ahi :(
<fetova> yo si :P
<fetova> lol
#ubuntu-irc 2008-02-06
 * P3L|C4N0 saludos
<no0tic> P3L|C4N0, hola \o)
<P3L|C4N0> o/ hola amis no0tic
<effie_jayx> que mas P3L|C4N0
<P3L|C4N0> effie_jayx, slds
<no0tic> effie_jayx, hola :)
<erUSUL> no0tic: are you op on #ubuntu ?
<no0tic> erUSUL, no
<erUSUL> no0tic: nevermind
<erUSUL> LjL: ping
<erUSUL> ** Changed in: flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu Gutsy) Status: Fix Committed => Fix Released
<erUSUL> someone should change the topic and maybe asociated ubotu factoids ???
<LjL> erUSUL: hallelujah
<Pici> woo
<erUSUL> LjL: indeed very bad pr for new users
<Pici> is it uploaded yet?
<LjL> erUSUL: i didn't get the update yet though
<LjL> (i'm on es.*)
<LjL> perhaps we should wait until it's reached most/all mirrors
 * Pici uploads LjL 
 * LjL fails checksum
<erUSUL> LjL: didn't really check... i'm suscribed to the bug and receibed the launchpad email about it
<LjL> erUSUL: i'll set up a periodic apt-get update and change the topic as soon as i have it in the archive
<erUSUL> LjL: i used proposed so it has been fixed for me a few days ago
<fetova> greetings hola :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-02-07
<zoom_> hi
<zoom_> we have problem with [lugburtz] (n=WP-Gast@77-56-70-119.dclient.hispeed.ch): Java User   on #ubuntu-fr and chan op are away can you kick him please ?
<zoom_> or ban
<nalioth> zoom_: have you looked at the channel?
<zoom_> yes and ?
<nalioth> the problem was actioned
<zoom_> ok nalioth thanks i ll call you back if we still have problem with him
#ubuntu-irc 2008-02-09
<jpatrick> Gary: heh, Hobbsee threw you out by accident
<Gary> misfire!
<jpatrick> <+Hobbsee> gah, forgot the colon.
<kris> hi can i have a hostname cloak ?
#ubuntu-irc 2008-02-10
<PriceChild> Silly kris
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-02
<jester-> hi
<jussi01> jester-: do you have some script that says hi when you join?
<jester-> jussi01: no i write it every time
<jussi01> jester-: heh, ok :)
<erUSUL> none around ?
<Myrtti> sure
<erUSUL> thanks ;)
<[NikO]> :)
<jussi01> o.Ô
 * jpds hugs http://www.remlab.net/miredo/
<Myrtti> hey, anyone of the #ubuntu-us ops around/awake?
<[NikO]> not me
<Myrtti> [NikO]: if you're not ubuntu-us op, I didn't expect you to answer anyway?
<Myrtti> ;-)
<Myrtti> anyway, since technically this is the correct channel for the issue
<[NikO]> sorry for distrub you
<Myrtti> [00:52] < snuxoll> erm, so I was having connection issues earlier while I  was asleep and was banned from #ubuntu-us to prevent  flooding
<Myrtti> [00:53] < snuxoll> they've been resolved now, and I was wondering if  someone would be kind enough to remove the +b from my  hostmask
<[NikO]> Myrtti, /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-us list
<Myrtti> [NikO]: fortunately I'm too tired to come up with a witty and sarcastic answer to that
<Myrtti> good night folks
<pleia2> Myrtti: I'll take care of it
<[NikO]> Myrtti, you can do what you want, anyways, in final, only op who put the ban should remove it
<Myrtti> [NikO]: if it's only about banforwards due to connection issues?
<Myrtti> you've got to be joking
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> -->
<[NikO]> no
<[NikO]> a ban is ban, forward or not
<Seeker`> eugh, thats a bit silly
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-03
<PStef> Hello ... first timer here!:)
<ArepaKing> Hi everybody... our LoCo US-NC team needs some help in regards to the IRC Channel is this the right channel to ask?
<jpds> ArepaKing: Yep, what's up?
<ArepaKing> good! we are trying to register the channel within the ubuntu naming convention. We realized that the channel is already register by a person who is no longer an active member of the community. We tried to contact him but he said he forgot the channel details
<jpds> ArepaKing: #ubuntu-us-nc ?
<ArepaKing> the channel exist though.. but we are not able to change the topic, assign the new lead as OP, etc..
<ArepaKing> yes
<ArepaKing> _marx_ is the new US-NC lead..  he just joined
 * _marx_ just had a reply from viridari
<jpds> Hey _marx_
<ArepaKing> so if the old admin does not remember the channel details.. how could we get back the channel to the new lead?
<_marx_> ArepaKing: he said he'll make the transfer
<_marx_> apparently he does remember
<ArepaKing> that's good to know
<jpds> _marx_: You might want to change the details for North Carolina that: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<_marx_> but I think there should be more than one person in that role
<Myrtti> we'd greatly appreciate if you could add the IRC council to the access list
<jpds> Myrtti: They can't that's the problem.
<ArepaKing> yes that is an important task
<ArepaKing> to avoid this situation in the future again
<Myrtti> jpds: can't *currently*
<jpds> _marx_: You might wnat to announce the change to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/loco-contacts too.
<Nafallo> jpds: !info seems broken in -se
<jpds> ubot2: info cheese
<ubot2> jpds: An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<jpds> ubot4: info cheese
<ubot4> jpds: Package cheese does not exist in intrepid
<MTecknology> wow, that's a big of bots:users ratio
<ubot4> jpds called the ops in #ubuntu-uk (kronix)
<jpds> Gary: Weird.
<Gary> yeah, he is in a few other channels, maybe a joke in one of them
<jpds> OK; I just translated it es->en_GB, not nice.
<jpds> Pricey: Hey,, could you talk to '_marx_' over the new #ubuntu-us-nc access list.
<jpds> Pricey: ^
<Pricey> Hmm?
<jpds> 14:42:57 < ArepaKing> good! we are trying to register the channel within the ubuntu naming convention. We realized that the channel is already register by a person who  is no longer an active member of the community. We tried to contact him but he said he forgot the channel details
<_marx_> jpds: that contact was about 2 months ago
<Pricey> There is no "channel details". He can just identify, and transfer it to you.
<Pricey> *There are no
<_marx_> the contact this am cleared it up; he says he will do that at next login to freenode
<jpds> Ah right.
<_marx_> which may be a few days: in email he said he had to rebuild his ubunutu box
 * _marx_ doesn't know why not use any os to login to freenode
<Pricey> Great, hes not long gone so I think it would be more polite for us to wait for him than force the change :)
<_marx_> yeah I think so too
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-04
<jester-> hi
 * jpds wonders where stdin ran off too.
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-se, cbus said: !cbus is BOFH.
<_marx_> hey folks I could use a hand setting up a forward
<_marx_> need to forward #ubuntu-northcarolina to #ubuntu-us-nc
<Myrtti> /mode +b *!*@*!#ubuntu-us-nc
<Myrtti> :-P
<pleia2> _marx_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/MovingChannels
<_marx_> thx, +b sets a ban
<pleia2> Myrtti's command actually sets a ban forward - it forces everyone who joins to be redirected to the other channel
<Pricey> or forward, depending on the mask, but pleia2's link is probably better as it is more persistant
 * _marx_ rtfm'ing
<_marx_> always nice to know wtfm
<pleia2> :)
<_marx_> where's the fine manual
<_marx_> thx: testing now
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-05
<jpds> stdin: Hey, I found a bug with the PackageInfo of ubot4, for some reason the Packages files had amd64 packages listed, and it kept trying to get i386 as the source said.
<jpds> Just changed all refs of i386 to amd64 and it's working.
 * jussi01 prods jpds and reminds of #ubuntu-bots ;)
<jpds> jussi01: But I'm le tired.
<jussi01> jpds: meh :P
<stdin> jpds: I changed it because some packages aren't available in amd64 and i386 is still more popular atm
<jpds> stdin: Forcing it with Architure=i386 didn't work though :(
<stdin> jpds: works for ubottu (unless I forgot to change the update_apt script)
<stdin> no, I did change it
<jpds> Hm, odd.
<jester-> hi
<stdin> !info gatos
<ubottu> gatos (source: gatos): ATI All-in-Wonder TV capture software. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.5-18 (intrepid), package size 134 kB, installed size 580 kB (Only available for i386)
<ubot4> stdin: Package gatos does not exist in intrepid
<ubot2> stdin: gatos (source: gatos): ATI All-in-Wonder TV capture software. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.5-18 (intrepid), package size 134 kB, installed size 580 kB (Only available for i386)
<jpds> Hmm, forgot about that.
 * jpds changes config
<jpds> stdin: Maybe, does not exist on this arch (%s) in $distro?
<stdin> jpds: with apt you can't really tell that it doesn't exist in an arch, only that it does exist
<stdin> it just uses apt-cache showsrc <package> and looks at the Architecture: section
<jpds> stdin: That's a shame, I'll see if python-apt has some trick.
<jpds> stdin: Maybe rmadisoin it too?
<stdin> jpds: I think the problem is that apt-cache showsrs shows that arch, but without apt-cache show it can't get the description/version/etc
<stdin> still can't get the description
<[NikO]> is #debian* it 's like ubuntu channel guidlines ?
<jpds> [NikO]: Pardon?
<[NikO]> i mean a channel #debian-something
<[NikO]> can be destroy or recover as the same way ?
<[NikO]> as #ubuntu-xx channel
<jpds> Not by us or the IRC Council.
<[NikO]> sure, but it s just a question
<jpds> Best ask it to a member of staff.
<jpds> Most of Debian is over at OFTC..
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-se, Real_Ubot said: ubot2: Who is the REAL Ubot?
<jpds> Nafallo: ...
<Nafallo> jpds: hi
<betz0r> hey guys, i am online with irssi cuz i got a serious issue with my HDD. i wannted to join #ubuntu-de but i am banned? i havent been online the last days, so i even do not know the reason. can u help me with this issue?
<jester-> betz0r: call in query an #ubuntu-de operator
<jpds> betz0r: Sehen Sie: /msg ChanServ #ubuntu-de list
<betz0r> i dont know any operator ... and i am online with irssi cause my system got crashed, i cant really navigate in here
<betz0r> danke
<nalioth> betz0r: you're root
<jpds> Oder, sprecht mit juliux.
<betz0r> nalioth: yeah, cuz my home partition crashed so as root is the only option to get on with my system
<nalioth> that is why you're banned
<betz0r> how can i switch the channels in IRSSI?
<nalioth> betz0r: /window [number]
<betz0r> thx
<betz0r> so, i am banned cuz i am online as root...
<betz0r> what a pitty, i cant get online without being root... so im am messed up :D
<jester-> betz0r: use the ubuntu livecd
<jpds> betz0r: Disconnect from freenode and do: /set real_name <name> and reconnect.
<jpds> Err, no. Wait.
<betz0r> i cant boot from CD/usb... only netboot is working but my desktop PC got a crashed power supply...
<jpds> betz0r: That should be /set user_name betz0r
<jpds> After that you should come up as: betz0r@chello212186073217... and not banned.
<betz0r> k
<betz0r> disconnect, set user_name, reconnect, right?
<jpds> Yep.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-06
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-se, Real_Ubot said: ubot2: Who is the REAL Ubot?
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-se, Real_Ubot said: ubot2: You or me? This channel is to small for both of us!
<Pici> ...
<[NikO]> ..
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-se, Real_Ubot said: !x_link is <reply> I love Blondinbella
<Nafallo> I've told the user to stop playing around.
<[NikO]> what is the purpose of forward message here ?
<jpds> [NikO]: For !o.ps mostly.
<[NikO]> there is no #ubuntu-se-ops ?
<Nafallo> no. and I can't see a need for it either.
<juliux> jpds: i am not the channel owner off #ubuntu-de ;) we have #ubuntu-de-op for that
<jpds> juliux: Ah, righht.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-07
<ben44b> H
<bazhang> Escsun, ping
<A4Tech> bazhang hello
<bazhang> A4Tech, hi
<A4Tech> bazhang pm please
<bazhang> k
<Nafallo> jpds: what happened to !info in -se ?
<jpds> Nafallo: Looking into it now.
<Nafallo> jpds: ta
<jpds> +info ubuntu-desktop
<jpds> ubot2: info ubuntu-desktop
<ubot2> jpds: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.124 (intrepid), package size 26 kB, installed size 52 kB
<jpds> Nafallo: Appears to be back again.
<Nafallo> jpds: what am I doing wrong then?
<jpds> Nafallo: That package is arch all, not i386. I'll try and fix it.
<Nafallo> jpds: AHA. was just about to ask why it hates freedom :-)
<jpds> (Debug is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/115174/ if wondering).
<Nafallo> kewl :-)
<jpds> Hmm.
 * jpds wonders how to kill the en_GB downloads: http://paste.ubuntu.com/115186/
<jpds> ubot2: info grokking-the-gimp
<ubot2> jpds: grokking-the-gimp (source: grokking-the-gimp): GIMP tutorial book by Carey Bunks (HTML). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0-2 (intrepid), package size 21335 kB, installed size 24284 kB
<jpds> Nafallo: Woo.
<Nafallo> yaya!
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-08
<Nafallo> johanbr, Philip5, purity^: hexxa aka random^ bannad for att ha reggat Real_Ubots nickname och sedan lekt med ghost minst 10 ggr idag.
<johanbr> ok... "ghost" ?
<Nafallo> johanbr, Philip5, purity^: kostade mig tillrackligt med tid for att vara permanent
<Nafallo> johanbr: Nick collision from services.
<McPeter> hi
<Nafallo> hi McPeter
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-08
<arand> It would be nice to have a !pae factoid.
<erUSUL> arand: /msg ubottu pae is <reply>Your text goes here
<ebel> #ubuntu-ie, the irc channel for the Ubuntu Irish Team has lost it's ubot*
<jussi01> ebel: as I mentioned, you need to ping jpds to grab ubot2.
<ebel> jpds: can haz ubot2 pls?
<jpds> ebel: Done.
<Myrtti> goodnight everyone
<erUSUL> god night
<erUSUL> good night
 * erUSUL atheist; freudian slip ?
<jpds> erUSUL: I think you mean agnostic, my good fellow.
<erUSUL> jpds: becouse ... ?
<jpds> ;)
<erUSUL> XD
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-09
<DJones> Just noticed that the !offline trigger refers to http://apt.alturl.com/ But looking at the website, it doesn't list Karmic as an option so the link might not be as useful as it could be, still ok for non-current versions, but if users are on Karmic then it won't help, maybe a slight wording change to refer to jaunty or earlier
<jussi01> DJones: thanks, Ill ping ljl to get it updated.
<DJones> your welcome
<DJones> Out of interest and I'm not sure if you'll know the answer, if the apturl site is used to download ubuntu-restricted-extras, would that just download the meta package, or would it also down all the additions the meta package would normally pull in?
<jussi01> DJones: I do beleive it does dependancies
<DJones> jussi01: Thanks, I'll have to bear that in mind
<erUSUL> what couses quits with exced flood messages?
<erUSUL> what causes quits with exced flood messages?
<erUSUL> Myrtti: did you see my edit request in #ubuntu-ops. can you update the es factoid ?
<Myrtti> erUSUL: oh, yes, I'm on computer now
 * erUSUL why is this that hard nowdays ... sigh
<Myrtti> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> Myrtti: tyvm much apreciated <3
<m4v> there's one guy that keeps joining en #ubuntu-charlas-chat and says #ubuntu-es, I presume he clicks it for join
<m4v> s/en/in/
<Myrtti> yeah, that's what I suspect enrico is doing at #ubuntu
<Myrtti> he asks for the italian channel
<Myrtti> I can't fathom why he can't remember the channel name himself
<Myrtti> people toss the !it factoid at him :-<
<Myrtti> which is all nice and cool, but I wish he'd learn how to join the channel
<m4v> but this guy is stranger! he joins #ubuntu-charlas-, which is hardly a used channel, isntead of going directly to u-es
<m4v> you know, like scratching your right ear with your left hand
<erUSUL> someone can kick ejvk34 in #ubuntu ? walks like a bot; cuacks like a bot....
<Myrtti> I was looking at it but I'm ... oh god, how many times and ways can I mistype the word way... way too tired to be certain it really was a bot
<Myrtti> see, that didn't make any sense
 * erUSUL gives Myrtti a comfy pillow and hot chocolate
<m4v> erUSUL: Excess Flood is caused by sending many messages too fast to the server, probably like, joining too many channels on connect.
<tsimpson> it's usually due to the mass /WHO clients send
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-10
<persia> So, the nick "Speedy1" has been posting links (and not responding to queries" in several channels with some delay between posts.  I'm not sure this is banned behaviour, but it strikes me as at least slightly inappropriate.
<persia> (at least #ubuntu-meeting, #ubuntu-devel, and #ubuntu-motu)
<persia> If someone knows of a good way to calm them, it might be good.
<DJones> They've done it in #ubuntu as well a few minutes back
<rww> #ubuntu+1, also
<DJones> I see ikonia has just brought it to the attention of #freenode
<persia> And #launchpad
<persia> Cool.
<DJones> I've just kicked them from ubuntu-uk for the same
<bazhang> he spams and quits
<DJones> I got to him before he quit :)
<DJones> Its a shame there isn't a global ban that could be used for all #ubuntu* channels apart from the network kline for somebody doing that
<persia> Wouldn't necessarily sort it.  Like I said, it hit #launchpad.
<DJones> True, but it would catch a large percentage of the ubuntu namespace including most if not all the loco's
<persia> True.
<m4v> nice, I'm being ctcp flooded for... 10 minutes now, shouldn't that trigger some flood detector or something?
<Myrtti> m4v: from which channel?
<m4v> from none, they're ctcp version messages sent privately to me by a ban evader
<m4v> I'm ignoring them, I opened the raw buffer just for see if he has stopped but he's still at it
<Myrtti> oh dear, it's amanda98 again...
<erUSUL> ...
<m4v> erUSUL: amanda98 es de guadalinex?
<erUSUL> i guess so. 98 --> 1998 --> 11-12 years old kid with free laptop
<arand> Anyone got any good idea for a !pae factoid? Since there are no good linkable help articles I wonder what would be most helpful... Just an "apt-get linux-image-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae" and short info?
<erUSUL> !pae
<erUSUL> arand: yes. something like "If you want to use more than 3-4 GiB of RAM in a 32 bit ubuntu install install the blabla packages. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<erUSUL> you get the picture :)
<arand> Any opinions on?: !pae is <reply> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the packages « linux-image-generic-pae » and « linux-headers-generic-pae » See en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension for more info.
<arand> Should a "karmic only" be shoved in there as well?
<erUSUL> arand: could be " .... and « linux-headers-generic-pae » (aviable only in karmic and later). See ... "
<erUSUL> arand: could be " .... and « linux-headers-generic-pae » (available only in karmic and later). See ... "
<arand> Soo: !pae is <reply> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the packages « linux-image-generic-pae » and « linux-headers-generic-pae » (only available in 9.10 and later) See en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension for more info.
<erUSUL> looks good to me. but i do not have the final word :) #ubuntu-ops have it
<arand> Myrtti: Since it's mostly going to be desktop users that finds it useful I though mentioning the server pae would be unneccessary (and make the factoid longer than it already is ), but I don't know..
<arand> blarh, what excellent time for disconnect...
<arand> Myrtti: lost irc, anything more said?
<Myrtti> arand: nothing yet really
<Myrtti> arand: we're in the middle of a swamp right now
<arand> ah, ok, sorry
<erUSUL> Myrtti: may i ask why ?
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu were a bit busy. We also have a limited amount of ops that can actually assess if the factoid is factually correct (for example, I run 64-bit happily and couldn't tell about the benefits or downsides of 64 vs pae even if I'd be smacked with a pae kernel printout.
<Myrtti> )
<erUSUL> Myrtti: the factoid is for someone who already installed ubuntu 32 and do not want to reinstall ... so his only option is pae or not use all his/her ram
<tsimpson> CrashOverride: can you post your launchpad ID please
<CrashOverride> yes
<CrashOverride> one moment
<CrashOverride> ~ceo-john
<CrashOverride> inface I am actually on two Ubuntu teams
<CrashOverride> Signed the code of Conduct as well
<nickware> Hi, could I have a hostname cloak please?
<CrashOverride> I check the website every hour as well
<CrashOverride> :P
<tsimpson> CrashOverride: you don't appear to be an ubuntu member yet
<CrashOverride> I dont?
<CrashOverride> Im in two teams
<tsimpson> you're not a member of the ~ubuntumembers team
<tsimpson> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<CrashOverride> aww
<CrashOverride> I see
<CrashOverride> So i need to contact my team manager?
<Myrtti> you need to read that link the bot supplied
<CrashOverride> reading..
<Myrtti> nickware: what's your launchpad id?
<Myrtti> nickware: mine is, for example, https://launchpad.net/~myrtti
<nickware> https://launchpad.net/~nnicotero
<Myrtti> nickware: you're not eligble for a Ubuntu hostname cloak yet.
<Myrtti> nickware: but you can apply for an unaffiliated one at #freenode
<Myrtti> - anyway - it's way past my bedtime, good night
<nickware> Myrtti: ok, thanks.  How would I become eligible for an ubuntu one?
<tsimpson> nickware: this link explains how: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<nickware> tsimpson: thank you
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-11
<Tm_T> hi all
<dogi> hi all
<dogi> I m Stefan Unterhauser
<dogi> system admin for sugarlabs.org
<dogi> we have a little problem in #ubuntu-sugarteam
<dogi> ... nobody of us there is member enough to change the topic :P
<m4v> did you try contacting the founders? morgs seems active
<Tm_T> good night all
<dogi> m4v, yes morgs sended us a mail telling about every ubuntu member can change the topic
<dogi> that why I m here
<dogi> +s
<ubot4> Factoid 's' not found
<tsimpson> dogi: you should contact dfarning, they are online now
<dogi> tsimpson, thx ... looks like he should have enough rights there now
 * dogi checked chanserv
<dogi> was asking here for him :P
<tsimpson> looks like it was changed over 16 hours ago
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-12
<dogi> tsimpson, thx for ur help
<dogi> thx m4v and tsimpson :)
<dogi> it working now
<dogi> it is  working now
<rumpsy> What can i do to join in #ubuntu
<rumpsy> Any special commands?
<rumpsy> more than this, /j #ubuntu
<rumpsy> !help
<rumpsy> !op
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Tm_T> hi ho
<erUSUL> hi
<bazhang> ho
<Tm_T> WOOO!
 * Tm_T hides
 * erUSUL counts to 20 blindfolded before going search for Tm_T 
<Tm_T> WOOOO!
 * Tm_T hides again
<Tm_T> I think we should collect all IRC scripts and aliases to one neat place
<topyli> tm_T, links to useful scripts for operators would be nice in the wiki somewhere
<erUSUL> topyli: Tm_T /j #autobleh
<erUSUL> XD
<topyli> auto_blah.pl and chanserv.py at least, and the irssi aliases for those who don't want the script
<topyli> bleh even :)
<erUSUL> topyli: it is without the _ nowadays
<topyli> oh. i hate change!
<erUSUL> topyli: hey; i have to patch it to make it work with the new ircd ....
<topyli> speaking of change, i guess there's an up-to-date autobleh for modern ircd's that i should get
<erUSUL> --- autobleh.pl.orig	2010-02-06 13:03:43.060402010 +0100
<Myrtti> chanserv.py has already been redone
<erUSUL> +++ autobleh.pl	2010-02-06 13:06:25.936647637 +0100
<erUSUL> @@ -384,7 +384,7 @@
<erUSUL>    if (/timeout/) {
<erUSUL>      if ($action->{hostname} =~ /gateway\/web\/.+/) {
<topyli> yeah
<ubot4> erUSUL: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL>        Irssi::print("Quieting $action->{nick} on $action->{channel} with username $action->{username} for $action->{timeout} seconds") if $DEBUG;
<erUSUL> -      $channel->command("/quote MODE $action->{channel} +q *!*=".$action->{username}."@*") if $action->{username} ne ''; #quiet username
<erUSUL> +      $channel->command("/quote MODE $action->{channel} +q *!*".$action->{username}."@*") if $action->{username} ne ''; #quiet username
<ubot4> erUSUL: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> gnaaf.
<erUSUL>      }
<topyli> oh dear
<erUSUL>      else {
<erUSUL>        Irssi::print("Quieting $action->{nick} on $action->{channel} with hostname $action->{hostname} for $action->{timeout} seconds") if $DEBUG;
<erUSUL> @@ -405,7 +405,7 @@
<erUSUL>      if ($action->{hostname} =~ /gateway\/web\/.+/) {
<topyli> gar
<Myrtti> topyli: you really need the new scripts
<Myrtti> didn't you notice seveas posted the new version on -ops couple days back?
<topyli> Myrtti, i even have it, but i should still learn to use it
<Myrtti> aw
<topyli> we made more noise than erUSUL!
<erUSUL> ^.^
<Myrtti> tut-tut ;-)
<erUSUL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/375018/
<erUSUL> there like a good guy O:)
<topyli> btw i see no unmute command in chanserv.py
<Tm_T> topyli: my idea exactly is to have wiki page with links or similar
<topyli> just a few links, we could figure out where they fit, somewhere on the pages similar to the operator guidelines and such
<topyli> i should know! i just resuffled the whole wiki just to confuse you all
<rww> back in my day, we typed out banmasks by hand uphill both ways :(
<m4v> haha
<erUSUL> rww: you did? what was the computer good for then? XXDD
<m4v> good old select and middle click
<rww> topyli: did the IRC Council agenda get moved? I don't remember it being where it is now, but the revision history is being less than helpful.
<topyli> rww, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
<rww> topyli: I know. I was asking whether it moved or not :)
<topyli> in a nutshell, everything's supposed to be under IRC/ now, and the organization should be more sane. redirects from the old pages should be working
<rww> oh, it did, I just found the old page's redirect, never mind :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-13
<thecliff> How would I obtain an Ubuntu cloak?
<topyli> thecliff, are you an ubuntu member?
<thecliff> I am yet a member.
<thecliff> *I am not yet a member.
<topyli> well, you should become one :)
<thecliff> I just hoped to show my support for the community.  I am working towards it.  I want to continue contributing until I have reached the point that I can apply for membership.
<topyli> sounds like a plan! meanwhile, you can get an unaffiliated cloak if you like, you seem cloakless right now
<thecliff> I am.  It is my first time using IRC in years.
<topyli> oh. welcome back :)
<thecliff> :) ty.
<thecliff> For an unaffiliated cloak, all I can find is to ask a network staffer to turn it on.  Am I missing something?
<erUSUL>   #freenode
<thecliff> ah, ty
<thecliff> cloaked.  thanks for the heads up.  How much does one generally have to contribute to become a member?  I am currently working in the forums and starting on the Documentation Team
<elky> !membership
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<thecliff> ty
<guntbert> any advice how to handle a help request for installation of thc-hydra (a password breaking app) in #ubuntu ?
<m4v> I would usually refuse to help with that stuff, since it isn't related to Ubuntu.
<guntbert> m4v: agreed - I was more concerned with the possibilities to help with something illegal
<m4v> "password audit tools" is a sysadmin thing, he should know how to use it if he's really a sysadmin
<guntbert> m4v: thx
 * Tm_T huggles good night all
<guntbert> gnight Tm_T
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-14
<arand> Submitted factoid !pae to ubottu a while ago, how's it coming along?
<topyli> arand, doesn't seem to exist yet
<arand> Yea, I gave it as a suggestion, but it hasn't been "moderated yet"
<topyli> probably forgotten. maybe you should try again, or ask if it was deliberately omitted for some reason
<Myrtti> nobody just hasn't added it yet
<Myrtti> hasn't been any objections that I've seen
<topyli> yeah
<arand> One of the most annoying things with it is that there is no reasonable linkable ubu-related wiki for PAE, I mean there's https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE but it needs a bit of an overhaul to work as a ref. (and I'm not a wikiwriter)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-02-07
<AlanBell> hi all
<Pici> Howdy
<AlanBell> I am creating #ubuntu-for-all which is a channel to support this project https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuForAll which is in the process of being reinvigorated
<AlanBell> I am following this procedure https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
<AlanBell> would like a logbot
<AlanBell> is a logbot an RT request still?
<m4v> AlanBell: you need to mail rt@ubuntu.com for request ubuntulog
<AlanBell> thanks m4v
<r00t4rd3d> AlanBell, do you have a problem with me in your new channel ?
<AlanBell> should I?
<r00t4rd3d> no
<AlanBell> I am led to understand you have caused concern in a number of other channels
<r00t4rd3d> nah
<r00t4rd3d> ive never broken any channel guidelines
<r00t4rd3d> -never-
<rww> hah
<r00t4rd3d> or channel code of conducts
<r00t4rd3d> -never-
<AlanBell> glad to hear it, carry on not breaking guidelines
<r00t4rd3d> people dont like what i say in private messages
<AlanBell> why do you say things that people don't like?
<r00t4rd3d> people say things i dont like
<r00t4rd3d> :D
<gpc> The thing is you say very scary things in PM
<r00t4rd3d> but ive never had an issue in any channels
<gpc> things that lead some people to believe you are unstable
<niko> per courtesy, you must ask them first if they agree to continue in pm
<r00t4rd3d> gpc i dont believe this is the place or time for this disscussion
<gpc> fine.
<r00t4rd3d> calling me crazy in a public channel certainly is not following the code of conduct
<r00t4rd3d> the whole respect thing hmm ?
<gpc> I didn't call you crazy
<r00t4rd3d> well what exactly did you mean by unstable then ?
<r00t4rd3d> plz do tell
<gpc> I said " lead some people to believe you are unstable"
<r00t4rd3d> thats what i thought
<r00t4rd3d> by unstable you meant ?
<gpc> I do appreciate that you are being civil with me now
<pleia2> r00t4rd3d: you have been terribly cruel and hurtful to members of the ubuntu community, I think it would be best if you left until you can follow the rules
<r00t4rd3d> pleia2, people have been terribly cruel to me also
<r00t4rd3d> like gpc calling me a fucking idiot
<r00t4rd3d> and crazy
<pleia2> that's no reason to send the horrible emails that ended up in my inbox, I have done nothing to you
<r00t4rd3d> like just now
<niko> r00t4rd3d: could you stop that now ?
<pleia2> please go
<r00t4rd3d> no
<AlanBell> r00t4rd3d: I don't know a lot about you, but what I do know does not lead me to believe that you joined the channel to make a constructive contribution
<r00t4rd3d> AlanBell, i truly do like to help other people
<r00t4rd3d> if someone could show you my history in #ubuntu you will notice that
<r00t4rd3d> pleia2, you volunteered to be on the irc council no ? You asked to deal with issues , I didnt sign you up
<rww> no
<rww> and this conversation is done now.
<r00t4rd3d> hey i didnt start it
<gpc> in any case the name space ban that was set by the IRCC also allows ubuntu LoCo channels and other Ubuntu project channels to set similar ban. Unless I don't understand the decision.
<r00t4rd3d> gpc did so ask him to stop
<r00t4rd3d> im not gonna sit by idle while people refer to me as crazy
<r00t4rd3d> as i would expect you wouldnt either
<AlanBell> in channel is fine
<AlanBell> r00t4rd3d: personally I think your nick is poorly chosen, but really I don't care much
<AlanBell> what worries me is that people I trust are disturbed by you
<r00t4rd3d> okay cool , so can i join your channel and be an active , helpful member ?
<rww> no, because you're banned, and you're a flagrant troll.
<r00t4rd3d> rww name calling is not part of the code of conduct and i take offense to being called a troll
#ubuntu-irc 2011-02-08
<vish> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<vish> ^the excessive scrolling is unfair to everyone, and just just new users :)
<vish> i meant not* just …
 * vish is just too good at "English-IRC" thats all.. ;p
 * bcurtiswx takes back vish's award for best "English-IRC-ist of the year"
<vish> bcurtiswx: hehe! thanks! hope it goes to someone more deserving... i always wished i wasnt soo good at it ;)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-02-09
<elky> but whyyyyyyyy?
<rww> ssshhhhhhhh
<Pici> elky: because you ran for the positionnnnn
<Pici> ;P
<madsailor>  Hello all.  I have noticed that questions go unanswered for long periods sometimes in #ubuntu-beginners.  Would it be possible to have ubottu msg a redirect to the main #ubuntu channel rather than leaving people to wait indefinately?  Would this be a bad idea for some reason?
<bazhang> madsailor, how about you giving them a nudge yourself? something like, you may get a quicker answer in #ubuntu
<madsailor> bazhang, I do, and I try to help if I feel I can, but obviously there are times when everyone there is really just lurking
<bazhang> madsailor, well sometimes no one knows the answer, no matter the channel
<madsailor> bazhang, true.  Just thought that the main channel is more likely to have an answer since it is so much higher volume, and there is almost always someone active
<bazhang> madsailor, thus my initial suggestion
<madsailor> I understand. I can manually redirect.  Anyone can.  But sometimes no one is paying attention.  Ubottu can continuously pay attention when lurkers are elsewhere (or uninterested in typing the same please check in #ubuntu message for the #####'th time))
<m4v> madsailor: we can't do that automatically in a reliable way or guaranteed that I won't be abused.
<m4v> it*
<m4v> bazhang suggestion is the best, if nobody is looking then the channel needs more active people, not a patch-work with a bot.
<gpc> madsailor: it is a good idea but it is worth noting that not everybody is always available to help. Perhaps speaking with the channel ops and see if they want to add something in the channel topic about #ubuntu.
<gpc> I can tell you for certain that 11 of the people who are voiced in that channel would have no problem with you sending them a PM, the rest I am sure would be fine with it also
<madsailor> gpc, channel topic is a good idea.  I realize people are often busy w/other things and/or can't help with a specific issue.  I just thought having a helpful redirect when that was the case might be useful, but I suppose it could be abused
<gpc> thing is there is no easy way of making the bot sentient
<gpc> :)
<m4v> yeah.
<madsailor> maybe you can get ubottu a date with watson;)
<m4v> ubottu: you wanna date Watson?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<madsailor> haha...guess she'll need to be programmed with some livelier dinner conversation first
<nhandler> madsailor: FYI, in the future, it usually helps if you go to the OPs for the channel (especially for a team channel like that). This sort of thing would be much better handled with a /topic or entrymsg than a patch for ubottu
<madsailor> nhandler, ok.  Will do that in the future. thanks all!
<lubotu3> In #ubuntu-cym, brobostigon said: !8ball is ianto a god?
<Tm_T> awww
<lubotu3> In #ubuntu-cym, Kaia said: !8ball is Luinar scared of us?
<lubotu3> In #ubuntu-cym, brobostigon said: !8ball is Kaia our welsh queen?
<Pici> hrm, thats annoying.
<DJones> I'm guessing that 8ball is a bot in -cym that answers yes/no
<Tm_T> is not
<DJones> Ah well
<Tm_T> atleast wasn't when I last time were there
<DJones> Has it been sorted out, or is it worth me querying with brobostigon, he's talking -uk, or was it just botabuse
<Tm_T> I can talk to him if he continues
<DJones> ok
<Tm_T> I even might practice my cymraeg skills while doing so (:)
<vish> "cym" is which locale?
<DJones> Cymri - Wales
<vish> oh!
<DJones> Sorry, should be Cymru
<DJones> Tm_T: I can only remember one word of Welsh from spending 3 years there at college
<Tm_T> DJones: I might remember ~10 words
<vish> interesting, i never would have made the connection to Wales..  thanks. :)  when 'cymraeg' was mentioned i thought it might be connected to reggae or something..
<ubot4> pleia2 called the ops in #ubuntu-locoteams ()
<pleia2> sorry, I should have acked that this is handled :)
<Pici> tsk tsk :P
 * pleia2 hugs Pici 
<Pici> I noted it a bit late anyway ;)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-02-10
<nigelb> tsimpson: ping
<tsimpson> nigelb: hey
<nigelb> Hey, bot devel want to talk about stuff at UDW?
<nigelb> Probably a nice way to present the tasks that the IRC needs help on and teach a bit about supybot and how plugins are written :)
<tsimpson> umm, I guess I could do that
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> tsimpson: pick a slot and give me a title :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<tsimpson> "public speaking" is not one of my strong points, but...
<nigelb> public IRC-ing might....
<tsimpson> same difference in my twisted little mind ;)
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> tsimpson: what do you want to title the session as? 'IRC bots and you' ? ;)
<tsimpson> heh, I'm not sure
<tsimpson> "IRC bots and why I hate them" ;)
<nigelb> Aha!
<nigelb> tsimpson: which day and time combination you want to do it?
<tsimpson> I'm thinking maybe the free slot on the 2nd
<tsimpson> and maybe just "IRC bots development" as the name
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> keep it creative that's fine :p
<tsimpson> well it is developer week :)
<nigelb> hehe
<topyli> tsimpson: 'irc bots: the end of the world as we know it'
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> topyli++
<avelldiroll> "How I Learned to Stop Worrying on IRC and Love the Bot"
<nigelb> "Confessions of an IRC bot"
<DJones> "Skynet - The beginning"
<nigelb> DJones: that one wins ;)
<tsimpson> "How supybot killed my mind"
<nigelb> oooh
<nigelb> I'm going witht aht one
<jussi> Supybot: The devil in disguise
<rokyronnie> hi there
<DJones> Hi rokyronnie
<rokyronnie> can you help me with something ? :D
<serfus> rokyronnie, if it's ubuntu support you are looking for, you better try at #ubuntu
<DJones> It'll depend what it is, ask anyway, if people can't help, you should get pointed in teh right direction anyway
<rokyronnie> yes, it's ubuntu, all I want to know, is how can I add 2 NTFS partitions to be automatcly mounted at start up
<serfus> rokyronnie, ask that question in #ubuntu
<rokyronnie> ok, thank you very much :)
<serfus> np :)
<rokyronnie> omg, there are a lot of peoples :D, thx
<serfus> rokyronnie, yes there is, you can try at #ubuntu-beginners as well, it's less crowded but less chances that someone will answer you
<m4v> tsimpson: hahaha
<hobgoblin> is there anyone in here can remove ubuntu cloaks?
<Pici> hobgoblin: Generally for removal you don't need a Group Contact's permission.
<hobgoblin> how do you do it then? go to #freenode and get an unaffiliated one?
<Pici> Yep.
<Pici> Any particular reason though?
<hobgoblin> I'm removing all ubuntu things from my life ...
<hobgoblin> thanks Pici
<gpc> why so?
<hobgoblin> because I want to
<Pici> er, okay.
<gpc> That is fine.
<gpc> Don't need to be a tool about it
<nigelb> Pici: ping
<Pici> nigelb: Whats up?
<nigelb> PM? :)
<Pici> nigelb: sure, anytime.
<Flannel> well, "Kolab" is a server that supports that, and other groupware type things, but those are the useful ones!
 * rww moves Flannel right about five windows
<Flannel> rww: Or to the right one!
<DiamondTap> how do you handle member suicides?
<DiamondTap> do you keep quiet about it?
<rww> DiamondTap: That's offtopic for this channel.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-02-11
<edubuntu> sup?
<rww> hi
<rww> ubottu: tell edubuntu about membership
<ubottu> edubuntu, please see my private message
<rww> edubuntu: please don't PM people without asking ;)
<rww> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565638/
<rww> what the eff o.O
<JanC> hehe
<JanC> there might be some translation issue too  ;)
<rww> If you can find a plausible translation of that that isn't "I don't want to actually do anything, but help me get Ubuntu Membership anyway!", I'd be amused to hear it ;P
<persia> Could be "I have no idea what sort of thing to do to help Ubuntu: please be my mentor"
<persia> In some communities "spoil" means "guide" or "help"
<rww> If that's the case, then English is even sillier than I thought.
<JanC> could also be Ubuntu Member vs. a member of the Ubuntu community (more in general) or some other "membership" related to Ubuntu
<persia> English is infinitely siily.
<JanC> and that person clearly didn't speak English very well
<persia> It started being the language used to order beer by conquerors, went through a phase where it was considered stylish to never spell the same word twice on the same page, and since has reveled in unnecessary neologisms
<rww> I sometimes suspect it started as a practical joke.
<persia> Nah.  It's (mostly) french mercenaries attempting to speak something akin to german in an age of mass illiteracy.
<JanC> french with a partially scandinavian background  ;)
<persia> Indeed: that french is horribly influenced by centuries of coastal raiding :)
<JanC> oh, and probably some flemish too, as William the Conqueror was married to a Flemish princess who brought her own servants to his castle  ;)
<persia> There wasn't such meaningful difference between flemish and german at that point, it was before the germans were consolidated (pre-literacy)
<xdatap> hi guys. I would like the Ubuntu Member cloak. My Launchpad profile: https://launchpad.net/~xdatap1
<vish> xdatap: you'll have to wait for one of the IRCC members to be around to approve the cloak.. :)
<topyli> xdatap: one sec
<xdatap> vish, ok, no problem, thanks for the anwer :)
<topyli> need to poke a... oh hi nhandler!
<nhandler> topyli: Need me?
<topyli> staff for xdatap's cloaking ceremony :)
<nhandler> xdatap: You are now cloaked
<topyli> thanks nhandler
<vish> yay! "ircc" highlights work :D
<topyli> vish: yep :)
<xdatap> thanks topyli  and nhandler :)
<nhandler> b:)
<xdatap> and vish of course :)
<vish> can we mention that as "..ask IRCC" on the wiki itself https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks ? so that folks would know who to ping?
<topyli> vish: nhandler has some advanced hilight ping system apparently. wasn't even online when you pinged!
<vish> yea.. he is weird! but i was able to break his highlight system atleast once :D
<nhandler> vish: It isn't a requirement and not all do it. I also think most of us are pretty good about checking this channel when we notice activity (the issue is when none of the council is around)
<vish> k.. :)
<xdatap> nhandler, hello
<xdatap> Hi guys, anybody from IRCC online? This morning i got my cloak, but it's mispelled
<Pici> heh
<m4v> haha
<xdatap> :)
<Pici> xdatap: Do you know which staffer applied the cloak?
<xdatap> nhandler, if i remember well
 * k1l points at nhandler
<Pici> jussi/tsimpson? ^
<xdatap> my launchpad profile is: https://launchpad.net/people/xdatap1
<Pici> marienz: I suppose you can't help with this unless the request actually comes from GC, right?
<marienz> "membmer"?
<marienz> curious. Give me a moment.
<Pici> Yeah.  I'm not a GC anymore, so I can't authorize it.
 * marienz decides having the original cloak request in his scrollback is good enough
<xdatap> thanks marienz :)
<jussi> xdatap: Hiya Paolo :)
<jussi> marienz: if you had any doubt, Im ok with it :) :)
<xdatap> hey Jussi! :)
<sense> How do you make XChat (GNOME) export its logs in the weechat format that is needed for the MoinMoin IRC parser?
<erUSUL> sense: you should ask in a xachat channel but i doubt xchat supports weechat format ...
<erUSUL> sense: maybe you can transform one in the other with some sed/awk/perl/python/whatever ....
<m4v> I even wonder if moinmoin does support weechat format, I use weechat but I had to convert it to irssi format
<sense> erUSUL: Ok, thanks I'll look in an Xchat channel.
<m4v> last time I put some logs in the wiki
<sense> m4v: <http://moinmo.in/HelpOnParsers#diff.2C_cplusplus.2C_python.2C_java.2C_pascal.2C_irc.2BAC8-irssi_parsers>
<sense> See the IRC entry in the table
<sense> That is the {{{#irc }}} thing
<m4v> I did read the help, but it didn't work when I tried it in wiki.ubuntu.com I don't know, maybe I didn't use the syntax right, but the thing confused me enough that when I saw it worked with irssi format I just used that.
<m4v> and I was (still I am) surprised to see weechatlog and not other more common clients.
<sense> apparently it is some sort of standard
<m4v> the wee-standard?
<sense> I think so.
<sense> It is associated with a mime-type, according to that MoinMoin page.
<JanC> sense: how does the "weechat logs" look like?
<sense> JanC: Apparently something like the source of <http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Meetings/Meeting20110110/Log>.
<JanC> you can more or less define how xchat logs everything using a printf template
<persia> And you can probably use a text processor like sed or perl to convert one format into another.
<JanC> if the necessary data is available, yes
<JanC> which looks like it shouldn't be an issue
<JanC> that format is weird also
<JanC> with the space in the nick?
<sense> That doesn't seem to be a requirement for MoinMoin's parser. ;)
<JanC> I doubt this is a standard moinmoin parser
<JanC> sounds more like something somebody hacked togeteher at some point  ;)
<JanC> probably Seveas  ;)
<JanC> or maybe some other early Ubuntu IRC person
<tsimpson> the space before the nick is probably to hold the voiced/opped flag (+/@)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-02-12
<rww> yup. irssi does that too
<ubot2> _sara_ called the ops in #ubuntu-se ()
<ubot5> lifeless called the ops in #launchpad ()
<lubotu3> Yanksrule called the ops in #ubuntu-fi ()
<lubotu3> YanksRule called the ops in #ubuntu-fi ()
<lubotu3> YanksRule called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<ubot2> YanksRule called the ops in #ubuntu-arm ()
<ubot2> YanksRule called the ops in #ubuntu-beginners ()
<ubot2> YanksRule called the ops in #ubuntu-classroom ()
<ubot2> YanksRule called the ops in #ubuntu-arm ()
<ubot2> YanksRule called the ops in #ubuntu-beginners ()
<lubotu3> YanksRule called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<vish> let me guess! YankeesFan again.. :/
<lubotu3> YanksRule called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<bazhang> * [YanksRule] (~YanksRule@c-66-30-168-93.hsd1.ma.comcast.net): YanksRule
<ubot2> YanksRule called the ops in #ubuntu-arm ()
<vish> i meant the nick "YankeesFan" , no to a real yankees fan :D
<lubotu3> YanksRule called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<lubotu3> YanksRule called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<bazhang> lubotu3 ignore Yanksrule
<lubotu3> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot2> dagon_ called the ops in #ubuntu-se ()
<s_mahdi> hi every body
<s_mahdi> would any body like to help me for installing tcl on ubuntu 10.04??
<k1l> s_mahdi: this is not a support channel. try #ubuntu instead.
<s_mahdi> ok
<s_mahdi> tnax
<guntbert> question about ubottu's encyclopedia: why when "lmgtfy is <alias> google" and !lmgtfy gives the well known sentence about google-fu..., does !google give something different?
<erUSUL> !lmgtfy --info
<erUSUL> ouch
 * guntbert softly blows at the hurt finger :-)
<erUSUL> !google
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<erUSUL> missconfiguration?
<guntbert> erUSUL: but how? the database http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=google  doesn't know about the "I have no..." factoid
<erUSUL> guntbert: i suspect is not the factoid the one that says that. it may be another plugin that triggers first
<guntbert> erUSUL: strange ... well I'll let it lie a bit and later ask in -ops
<erUSUL> guntbert: or in ubuntu-bots
<guntbert> erUSUL: better place, thx for the reminder :-)
<persia> The !google calls the default google supybot plugin, which was removed.  There's a few other special cases that get responses that aren't factoids for the same reason.
<m4v> about guntbert question, recently a commit changed that !google triggers that special response and not a factoid, like with !seen
<tsimpson> and I just fixed it :)
<tsimpson> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<tsimpson> !google this won't work
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<m4v> ah, correct.
<ubot2> ImGangsta called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<ubot2> ImGangsta called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<m4v> real gangsters would cry.
<vish> can we ban such users from freenode itself?  we know that once he starts in one channel he keeps doing it a bunch of channels..
<vish> so once we notice this again, maybe we can have some staff ban him from freenode rather than each op having to ban from every channel he hits?
<tsimpson> vish: "we" can't, but we do inform staff
<vish> tsimpson: so if someone notices that pattern again, we can just ask the staff here or in #freenode?
<tsimpson> staff are watching out for it, and usually our ops inform staff too
<tsimpson> but if no one seems to be around, you can poke staff :)
<vish> cool.. :)
<m4v> YankeesFan's hostname has been used for trolling since way back last year, I surprised he isn't k-lined on the spot but whatever, is staff's call.
<ubot2> ImGangsta called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<Pendulum> slightly odd question, but are there any rules about bots in Ubuntu channels? (not ubotu, but bots that teams might have of their own)
<Pendulum> I have a member of my team that wants to create a talking/speech bot and I wanted to make sure there were no objections before I told him to go ahead
<tsimpson> Pendulum: the rule is that you need permission of the channel owner to put a bot in there
<tsimpson> if the owner of the channel has no objection, then it's fine
<Pendulum> tsimpson: the people I know I think would be pushing long term to have it included in #ubuntu and the like as an accessibility feature
<Pendulum> I don't want them to get their hopes up about something that would never happen
<tsimpson> that would depend totally on what it does
<Pendulum> okay
<tsimpson> it'd be quite rare for us to approve a bot for #ubuntu, but we'll certainly listen to any ideas
<Pendulum> okay
<Pendulum> I'll pass that back
<xavier353> hello
<xavier353> ...i need help getting my wireless working
<xavier353> as of right now i cant use it
<m4v> xavier353: you should try in #ubuntu, this isn't a support channel
#ubuntu-irc 2011-02-13
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-beginners, charlie-tca said: !no, dualboot is Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<charlie-tca> Kind of a minor change for the dual boot windows link
<nhandler> charlie-tca: Fixed
 * rww ponders LjL
<nigelb> what appened to LjL? :)
<nigelb> *happened
<Tm_T> nigelb: he's guest now, why asking?
<nigelb> Tm_T: I meant, the nick changes :D
<Tm_T> ah, simply he hasn't identified himself
<nigelb> ah.
<Tm_T> ah indeed (;)
<vish> rww: ^ someone has realised their ban has been lifted ;)
<ubot2> antii called the ops in #ubuntu-se ()
<DJones> Can somebody keep an eye on share1 in #ubuntu, looks like they're posting some dodgy/non-coc safe links
<DJones> And now said they're going to join -offtopic
<Pici> DJones: I warned them earlier about this.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-06
<dholbach> good morning
<ashams> Hey guys, how can we get the meeting bot into #ubuntu-eg ?
<AlanBell> ashams: should be there now
<ashams> AlanBell, what is its name?
<AlanBell> meetingology
<ashams> AlanBell, it's not there..
<AlanBell> one sec, I will kick it a bit harder
<ashams> #ubuntu-eg
<ashams> thanks :)
<ashams> It's done, Thank you :)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-08
<Laney> hello there
<Laney> someone told me you run the ubuntulog bot
<Laney> could you please get it to log #ubuntu-arb? :-)
<AlanBell> hi Laney, it is an RT request I am afraid, but the last one did take less than 24 hours to process
<pangolin> We really need a factoid with the email address
<AlanBell> !rt
<ubottu> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<Laney> it is in whois to be fair
<AlanBell> Laney: also the channel isn't registered at the moment
<Laney> who is responsible for that?
<AlanBell> staff can I have ops in #ubuntu-arb to register it please
<AlanBell> Laney: can you join it :)
<pangolin> heh, look at that, it is.
<Laney> then ajmitch will know that I'm stalking him :P
<AlanBell> whut?
<niko> done, AlanBell
<AlanBell> thanks niko
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-09
<EvilResistance> i got the announcement about the IRCC meeting going to be today, but the Fridge calendar doesnt reflect that.  Is the IRCC meeting today?
<AlanBell> hi EvilResistance
<EvilResistance> hi AlanBell
<AlanBell> yes, the meeting is today, and yes the fridge calendar is wrong
<EvilResistance> that's what i thought
<AlanBell> working on getting control of that
<EvilResistance> still going to be in #ubuntu-meeting?
<AlanBell> in fact I could just add the new entry and get nhandler to delete the other one
<AlanBell> yes, still in #ubuntu-meeting
<AlanBell> in 25 minutes
<EvilResistance> very good.  thanks.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-10
<joosengee> hi
<joosengee> anyone had the problem with ubuntu 11.10
<joosengee> I can't delete or save files on the external harddisk
<Unit193> joosengee: I think you are looking for #ubuntu
<joosengee> how 's about this room?
<joosengee> What's the topic that talk?
<Unit193> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<dholbach> good morning
<AlanBell> morning
<Unit193> AlanBell: ubot5` still has autojoin set for #lubuntu.
<AlanBell> jpds: ^^
<pangolin> ban it
<AlanBell> that works too
<pangolin> also leave a note with jpds so he can remove the channel from the join list
<Unit193> pangolin: Exactly as above? Or in PM? (Don't know how long he'll be away)
<pangolin> in Pm as well just in case he doesn't check the scroll back here.
<pangolin> PM
<pangolin> but you can leave it banned without any issue
<Unit193> I did, see other channel though.
<tsimpson> Unit193, AlanBell, pangolin: ubot5 is not managed by jpds
<AlanBell> ah ok
<Unit193> Sorry to him.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-11
<bburhans> AlanBell, dax, et al: I'm actually looking to close #ubuntu-lgbt, as it's fallen into disuse since Jussi formed it and set me to moderate it.
<bburhans> Where should I forward it to, if anywhere, etc.
<pleia2> bkerensa: you can forward to #ubuntu-for-all
<pleia2> it's quiet too, but technically -lgbt is one of the projects which falls within the -for-all umbrella
<bburhans> pleia2: I assume that was intended for me? :)
<pleia2> oh, sorry
<pleia2> tab fail :)
<pleia2> yes, bburhans
<bburhans> no worries. I'll do that.
<pleia2> I didn't even notice, same length of names too!
<bburhans> I can't forward there without ops there or similar. Somebody with access to the Council account will have to get it, I guess.
<bburhans> Or you can set -for-all +F.
<pleia2> I'd nudge AlanBell, he has access on both channels (IRC Council and founder of -for-all)
<bburhans> Fair enough.
<bkerensa> pleia2: Hmm?
<pleia2> bkerensa: sorry, I fail at tabbing :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Its ok...
<pangolin> bburhans: join the channel and I'll give you +o
<bburhans> pangolin: to mlock it, ops doesn't matter; flags does.
<bburhans> it's far easier to set it +F for a few minutes.
<bburhans> or give staff flags there. w/e
<bburhans> oh, they do. how odd.
<bburhans> apparently I'd need it explicitly.
<pangolin> hmm, wait for AlanBell to fix it :)
<bburhans> pangolin: if you can give me +o then you can also set cmode +F
<pangolin> I can give you +o in -for-all
<bburhans> doesn't matter to me. It only has to be for a moment. That's probably easiest and least noisy.
<pangolin> ok +f set
<pangolin> F
<bburhans> done, go ahead and remove it at your leisure.
<pangolin> all done
<bburhans> danke.
<pangolin> welcome
<pangolin> btw I'm guessing this is all good since pleia2 ok'ed it sorta kinda :)
<pangolin> bburhans: you know you could have done it, staff are on the access list :P
<bburhans> true that. I didn't realize that the "ops" check for flags when attempting to mlock +f didn't take hostmask flags into consideration
<bburhans> e.g. if *!*@* had +o people still couldn't have mlocked +f to it, evidently.
<EgyParadox> Where can I request for a member cloak?
<AlanBell> here
<AlanBell> what is your launchpad account?
<EgyParadox> https://launchpad.net/~egyparadox
<AlanBell> that all looks to be in order
<AlanBell> staff can we have an /ubuntu/member/egyparadox cloak for EgyParadox please
<niko> hi
<niko> congrats, EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> Thanks
<AlanBell> thanks niko
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-12
<Resistance> are discussions on the ubuntu-irc mailing lists open to non-ops-team and non-irc-council posting/input?
<Resistance> s/lists/list/
<AlanBell> hi EvilResistance
<EvilResistance> Greetings, AlanBell
<AlanBell> yes, in principle it is open to anyone with an interest in the IRC channels and how they are run
<hobgoblin> anyone about who can sort me a members cloak please - https://launchpad.net/~forestpiskie - tia
<k1l> just wait for some of the IRCC members to wake up :)
<hobgoblin> k1l: :) are there any european ones lol
<hobgoblin> I'll just sit in here for the rest of the day
<k1l> the chairs changed last time but there should be some europeans :)  but depends on how hard they did party last night :)
<hobgoblin> harder than me obviously :D
<k1l> hehe
<topyli> any staff around? we'd like an ubuntu/member cloak for hobgoblin please
 * Fuchs checks
 * hobgoblin could have said it like that if he'd known ... thanks topyli Fuchs 
<Fuchs> hobgoblin: cloak will be on the accountname, though  (which is your current nick, I have just seen that you have multiple nicks)
<topyli> oh yes
<hobgoblin> shall I nick to the same one as lp page then?
<Fuchs> hobgoblin: you don't have to
<Fuchs> hobgoblin: the cloak will just be ubuntu/member/hobgoblin  even when you are on the forestpixie nick
<Fuchs> that's all
<hobgoblin> oh ok - that's not a problem :)
<topyli> thanks a lot
<Fuchs> hobgoblin: your member cloak is now active. Congratulations :)
<Fuchs> topyli: you're welcome :)
<hobgoblin> cheers people - thanks very much
<hobgoblin> shall wander off again now
<k1l> i thought it was the launchpad username in cloak?
 * Fuchs looks at topyli
<Fuchs> it would be what the IRCC defined, from our side it is more or less freetext
<Fuchs> oh well, poke me when it needs to be changed, I'll be back later :)
<LjL> i thought it was just the (primary) nickname
<topyli> well, staff likes to use the account name, it's more of a freenode thing than ubuntu policy
<topyli> unless i'm confused again :)
<Fuchs> on unaffiliated cloaks the accountname is used, yes
<k1l> well, i just had some discussion in my mind, were someone wasnt happy with the ubuntu cloak he got and then there was the decision to take the launchpad acc name. but im not sure on my recognition and grepping the log with launchpad or name is a real mess :)
<Fuchs> but if you prefer the launchpad name for ubuntu member cloaks, we cna do that
<christel> topyli: that's for unaffiliated cloaks only (as they have to be unique and all that jazz) -- group cloaks can use whatever identifier the group sees fit (iow. it doesnt have to have any connection to the users' nickserv accounts) :)
<topyli> alright, thanks for clarifying
<lubotu3> Milos_SD called the ops in #ubuntu-rs ()
#ubuntu-irc 2013-02-04
<theadmin> Hi. I'm sorry if this is the wrong place, but I'd like to ask a few questions about an Ubuntu membership and /msg alis list #ubuntu* is far from helpful, this is the first place that came to mind, though.
<theadmin> So the first question is, is this the right channel?
<IdleOne> theadmin: it is
<IdleOne> what questions do you have?
<IdleOne> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<IdleOne> the above may answer some if not all of them.
<theadmin> IdleOne: Well, first off I understand that to obtain such a membership, I need to have made significant contributions of one sort or another... The only things I made was support in #ubuntu, a few bugs reported, and a few translations on Launchpad ages ago. I'm far from sure this is enough. Any chance it is?
<theadmin> Sorry, long typing.
<theadmin> Been at that page already :)
<IdleOne> contributions on irc are definitely considered, is it depends on how long you have been doing it and what your fellow channel helpers and ops have to say about it also
<IdleOne> is it enough*
<IdleOne> so, yes. helping in #ubuntu is one of the ways
<theadmin> I sure hope they noticed me helping now and then, well, I've been running Ubuntu since about 2008 and been hanging in IRC asking and trying to answer questions... a bunch of that time. Not all. Not when I was on other distros
<IdleOne> The distro you use is not as important as the quality of help given.
<IdleOne> You may want to consider applying via the Ubuntu IRC Council if the lion share of your contributions are through IRC.
<theadmin> Sorry, distraction here, be back in a bit
<IdleOne> no worries
<theadmin> IdleOne: Okay, I'm back. Sorry about that. Yeah, probably the most contributions I made would be IRC support, so the council is the best choice then?
<pleia2> theadmin: also worth noting how important testimonials are, if someone is familiar with your work in #ubuntu you can ask them to write a testimonal on the wiki page you prepare speaking to their support of your work
<IdleOne> the IRCC has the authority to grant Ubuntu membership, it is equal to any other of councils
<IdleOne> theadmin: I would suggest you go via the IRCC as they would be best place and like pleia2 suggested, testimonials!
<theadmin> pleia2: Yeah, gotta prepare the wiki page first, too. Not exactly sure how to prepare it, the "Contributions" section in the example page is... uh... nonsense for the most part.
<IdleOne> PROTIP: Don't be shy to ask the ubuntu ops for testimonials.
<IdleOne> We only bite a little :)
<theadmin> IdleOne: Good point :)
<pleia2> theadmin: yikes, the membership example template has been all messed up! looking into fixing it up
<theadmin> pleia2: Oh, good, I thought it was supposed to be that way or something, kinda "figure it out yourself" thing
<IdleOne> looks like someone used it as their own wiki
<IdleOne> happens
<pleia2> sorted
<theadmin> IdleOne: Funny how it's marked as immutable. Wonder how someone managed to mess it up then
<pleia2> the template is pretty sparse
<theadmin> pleia2: Thanks, will take a look now
<IdleOne> theadmin: must have been edited before an admin marked it or a higher level page as immutable
<IdleOne> not sure to be honest, I suck at wiki
<pleia2> I'm no special admin and I was able to edit it, theadmin are you sure you're logged in?
<theadmin> pleia2: Not to be nitpicky but "your GTalt username".
<IdleOne> fixed
<theadmin> Yeah, huh. Odd, I'm almost certain I saw "Immutable" instead of "Edit" a few minutes ago
<theadmin> Must be hallucinating or something
<pleia2> theadmin: what's wrong with including Gtalk?
<pleia2> (Ubuntu folks use Google Hangouts a lot, maybe that's why they included it?)
<theadmin> pleia2: Nothing about it, but it's "gtalT" over there, not "gtalK"
<pleia2> theadmin: not on my screen
<pleia2> GTalk
<pleia2> your GTalk username
<theadmin> pleia2: IdleOne fixed it a few minutes ago, yep
<pleia2> looking at this template, right? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MembershipTemplate
<pleia2> ah ok
<IdleOne> there was a typo. I fixed it.
<theadmin> Anyway, how should I call my wiki page, any special syntax or do I just use my launchpad name or what?
 * IdleOne wants cookie reward now
<pleia2> typically it's your launchpad name
 * Fuchs force-feds IdleOne a cookie
<IdleOne> I hate the feds!
<theadmin> !cookie | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<IdleOne> thank you
<Fuchs> IdleOne: they replacd my keyboard :(
<theadmin> Is including a real "real name" important? I kind of hate my real name for, uh, certain 'real-life' reasons, even my Launchpad name/IRC whois info uses an alias. That won't get me declined or anything right?
<IdleOne> you don't have to if you don't want to
<AlanBell> lots of people who gained membership through the forums don't have a declared real name
<Unit193> I went with a "normal" membership council and didn't inform what mine was.
<IdleOne> real name is optional. As a membership board member I would never decline someone for wanting to have some privacy.
<IdleOne> Fuchs: lol, so you can only use 1 e at a time?
<theadmin> Okay then, goals... huh. This is a hard part.
<Fuchs> yes, no double leters
<IdleOne> Fuchs: doesn't sem to afect you much
<theadmin> Okay then, here we go: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/theadmin- -- does that look good?
<theadmin> (the - at the end of the link is supposed to be part of it, Launchpad nickname)
<theadmin> IdleOne, pleia2: You still around?
<IdleOne> looks alright to me.
<theadmin> Yay :)
<IdleOne> if you've contributed to any of the ubuntu wiki pages you should list which.
<theadmin> Eh... I remember modifying some awfully outdated page but can't remember which anymore
<theadmin> Anyhow, now that that's done I should get me some testimonals and attend an IRC council meeting... Uh, the wiki says the next one is in December 2012.
<theadmin> That's... long ago.
<IdleOne> oh, membership also requires the invention of time travel
<IdleOne> AlanBell: might want to update the council agenda page
<theadmin> IdleOne: Well, I already have a microwave so all I've gotta do is hook it up to a cell-phone and find a CRT TV...
<IdleOne> shh, if you say how to do it in here the next person will have an easier time
<theadmin> IdleOne: You're right. El Psy Congroo.
 * genii-around steals IdleOne's cookie
 * IdleOne brakes genii-around's coffee pot
 * genii-around weeps
<IdleOne> genii-around: wanna buy a snooker table?
<theadmin> IdleOne: Anyway, you were the one who suggested me to ask the ops for testimonals, so if you don't mind... Well, that is, if you do have something nice to say.
<AlanBell> IdleOne: yeah, good plan :)
<IdleOne> theadmin: I will definitely give my testimonial but not right now.
<theadmin> IdleOne: Oh, sure thing :) It's not like I'm in a rush for this or anything
<IdleOne> Dear people of the IRCC theadmin is mean and knows less than nothing about ubuntu.
<IdleOne> oops!!! wrong window :P
 * Pici makes notes
<Pici> :P
<IdleOne> thank you Pici
 * Pici scribbles doodles in notebook
<theadmin> Eh. If that was a joke, then you could add I have a fairly strange sense of humour causing me to fail to understand most jokes.
<AlanBell> a strange sense of humour means you fit in just fine round here, IdleOne was joking :)
<IdleOne> I was joking
<Fuchs> he wasn't
<IdleOne> I wasn't
<Fuchs> he never is, sense of humour is the first thing they strip off when becoming a member,
<Fuchs> happened to me as well
<theadmin> Ah, I'm fine then, they won't find it :P
<theadmin> AlanBell: No page update yet? When's the next meeting?
<AlanBell> last sunday of the month
<AlanBell> probably
<AlanBell> will update later
<theadmin> Uh, alright, I'll hang around in the meeting channel during the last week then
<theadmin> Well, until then, for now I shall /part. Hanging around in a channel like this and idling isn't too good
<TheLordOfTime> ... really?
<TheLordOfTime> i idle here all the time... :P
<IdleOne> You're also not any good :P
<TheLordOfTime> i take offense to your statement, that's not the Ubuntu way to say such things!
 * TheLordOfTime goes back to stabbing php5's source code
<IdleOne> you are correct. I withdraw the :P
<TheLordOfTime> ...
<IdleOne> hehe
<TheLordOfTime> right, i'm going to go back to poking at source code.
<TheLordOfTime> because i don't ahve to deal with people when doing that
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<IdleOne> okie dokie pokie
<TheLordOfTime> ...
#ubuntu-irc 2013-02-05
<ubot2> smartboyhw called the ops in #ubuntu-beginners ()
<smartboyhw> Sorry for calling the ops, the situation there went a bit crazy
#ubuntu-irc 2013-02-06
<QIII1> Can someone help me with an Ubuntu member cloak?
<Pici> QIII1: For yourself?
<QIII1> Yes.
<Pici> QIII1: Can you share your launchpad ID please?
<QIII1> https://launchpad.net/~paddyhayes
<Pici> QIII1: mind identifying to your IRC account? ;)
<QIII1> QIII@irc.freenode.net
<Pici> Yes, but can you log in please?
<Unit193> /msg nickserv identify password
<Unit193> [22:12:45] NickServ(NickServ@services.): QIII1 is not registered.
<Pici> QIII is though
<QIII1> That's the letter Q followed by three capital "I" s.
<Pici> QIII1: I need you to login to that account before I can process the cloak.
<Pici> /msg nickserv identify QIII yourpassword
<QIII1> Thought I was.  Wait one.
<QIII1> Getting an invalid command.  Let me get out and back in altogether.
<Pici> QIII1: you're logged in now..
<Pici> oh well
<QIII> QIII is back...  Sorry.
<Pici> good good, one moment
<Pici> gry: everything okay?
<gry> Pici: I'm not sure. QIII looks confused. :-)
<Pici> o
<gry> QIII: Would you like the ubuntu/member/qiii cloak?
<QIII> Confused, perhaps...  Didn't know pici was sending for the cavalry.  Yes.  I want the ubuntu/member/QIII cloak.  Thanks!
<gry> Pici: do those go uppercase or lowercase, what's his/her website username(s)?
<gry> :)
<Pici> gry: our standard is lowercase.
<gry> QIII: There you go.
<Pici> QIII: grats :)
<JoseeAntonioR> QIII: congratulations on membership! :)
<QIII> Thanks.  Been a member for a while.  Someone made a huge mistake and made me a moderator on the Ubuntu Forums and I figured I should get this all tidied up.
<Pici> heh ;)
<QIII> Thanks gry.
<gry> :)
<TheLordOfTime> lol
#ubuntu-irc 2013-02-07
<newlife> hi everybody :)
<newlife> just become an ubuntu member and asking about the member cloaks
<IdleOne> newlife: link to your LP page
<newlife> ohhh. .. IdleOne
<newlife> yes......
<IdleOne> IRCC we have a new member here who needs a new cloak
<newlife> https://launchpad.net/~new.life
<IdleOne> thank you. now just sit patiently and one of the IRCC will get it sorted
<newlife> yes
<newlife> thx so much!
<IdleOne> Welcome
<AlanBell> hi newlife
<Fuchs> *rawr*
<newlife> hi AlanBell :)
 * Myrtti goes to play with a ball of yarn since Fuchs is around
<Fuchs> Myrtti: aww, sorry :(
<Myrtti> don't be
<Myrtti> yarn ♥
<Fuchs> Alright, enjoy :)
<AlanBell> all looks in order, can one of you apply the cloak please
<Fuchs> AlanBell: done (I hope I remembered the format correctly)
<newlife> thx everybody
<Fuchs> newlife: congratulations :)
<AlanBell> perfect, thanks Fuchs
<Fuchs> You're welcome :)
<newlife> thx so much Fuchs thx everyboby!
<Fuchs> You're welcome as well :)
<newlife> proud t be in!
<newlife> :)
<Unit193> newlife: Congrats!
<newlife> yeah thx so much Unit193 :)
<Myrtti> newlife: congrats from mee too!
<newlife> ouhhh.... thx so much Myrtti :)
<newlife> Italy here and the new day has come......... so..... i've to go..... thx everybody! thx a lot!
<newlife> :)
<Fuchs> good night :)
<newlife> thx
#ubuntu-irc 2013-02-08
<Unit193> Has this ever gotten anyone?
<Unit193> !xorgconf
<Unit193> !xorg.conf
<Unit193> !-xorg.conf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ubottu> xorg.conf is <alias> fixres - added by LjL on 2007-02-05 22:41:21
<Unit193> IdleOne: Did you happen to see my comments on factoids a bit back?  Have any comments?  Maybe "Dude, you're crazy."?
<IdleOne> I'm not sure which comments you speak of
<Unit193> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/08/%23ubuntu-irc.html
<Unit193> (Only thing there, not worth repeating)
<IdleOne> I don't see what comment you are refering to
<IdleOne> is there something wrong with the factoid?
<Unit193> Alright, so that was a general question, but is there a chance xorg.conf could be changed from pointing to fixres and now pointing to xorgconf?
<IdleOne> submit a factoid edit :)
<Unit193> That's what I'm doing now, this way it's less of an annoyance.  !no xorg.conf is <alias> xorgconf
<IdleOne> So you want to change the alias?
<IdleOne> ubottu: xorg.conf is <alias> xorgconf
<ubottu> But xorg.conf already means something else!
<Unit193> FWIW, checked #ubuntu and wasn't called last month, or in December.  Yes, makes sense to have with dot and without dot being the same.
<IdleOne> !no xorg.conf is <alias> xorgconf
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<IdleOne> !no xorg.conf is <alias> xorgconf
<IdleOne> !no xorg.conf is <alias> xorgconf
<Unit193> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<IdleOne> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<Unit193> Hrm...
<IdleOne> Unit193: !xorgconf is the correct factoid and you want xorg.conf to reflect that?
<Unit193> IdleOne: Yes, point !xorg.conf to !xorgconf
<Unit193> Thank you.
<IdleOne> !no xorg.conf is <reply> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> that right?
<IdleOne> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Unit193> That way both still exist, but the one isn't an alias to the wrong one.  I don't get why it didn't work to make that an alias of xorgconf, but looks to be, danke.
<IdleOne> sure thing
#ubuntu-irc 2014-02-03
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-irc to: International Ubuntu IRC operators channel | The IRC Team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This is NOT a support channel, support in #ubuntu etc. | The channel is multilingual, but English is preferred | Regardless of language, please write clearly | #ubuntu-meta to report difficult support questions. | This channel is logged http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Enege> I cant join #Ubuntu-es
<tsimpson> you need to be registered and identified with NickServ to join there
<tsimpson> and services are painfully slow right now
<asac> any op? ubuntu-touch gets spammed
<niko> Enege: yep, it was due to netsplit that readded such modes
<Enege> ok
#ubuntu-irc 2014-02-05
<Riddell> how do I view or edit an ubottu factoid?
<jussi> Riddell: call it with !factoid. to edit, do !factoid is <reply>Factoid reply here.
<Riddell> really? I have no memory of that
<jussi> Riddell: that just does an edit request - its on the bots site :)
<jussi> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jussi> but Ill handle your request already.
#ubuntu-irc 2014-02-06
<ClumsyFairyQueen> hey IdleOne - can you get CharlesA a cloak
<ClumsyFairyQueen> tks
<jose> CharlesA: what's your launchpad nick?
<jose> or link
<ClumsyFairyQueen> https://launchpad.net/~charlesa
<IdleOne> only if CharlesA links me to his LP account and asks nice :)
<CharlesA> But, but https://launchpad.net/~charlesa
<ClumsyFairyQueen> lol
<CharlesA> lol
<rww> IdleOne: ooo ooo make ldunn do it
<IdleOne> ok
 * ldunn bounds in and pecks IdleOne on the cheek
<IdleOne> ldunn: Can we please get a @ubuntu/member/charlesa for CharlesA
<ldunn> sure
<rww> IdleOne: can I have one too
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> Congrats CharlesA!
<rww> IdleOne: can it be ubuntu/annoyance/rww
<CharlesA> Thanks :D
<IdleOne> rww: no
<IdleOne> thank you ldunn
<rww> IdleOne: what about ubuntu/bot/rww
<ldunn> no problem
<jose> rww: maybe you can ask for a freenode/weird-exception/network-troll/rww cloak
<rww> I wouldn't want the association with AfterDeath
<ldunn> I'm sure they'd be very hurt to hear you say that :(
<IdleOne> rww: please submit the proper form to the appropriate governing body (in pen, in triplicate)
<rww> ldunn: I'm sure they'd be unsurprised.
<IdleOne> ClumsyFairyQueen: let CharlesA know that I am happy to have him be my first :)
<ClumsyFairyQueen> wat
 * ldunn blinks
<IdleOne> charlesa is the first person I have had the pleasure to approve cloakiness for
<jose> congrats, IdleOne!
<IdleOne> thank you
<IdleOne> reading that a second time I now see why I got a wat
<IdleOne> sorry :/
<ClumsyFairyQueen> lol IdleOne
<rww> IdleOne is Quebecois, he is not good at the englishing
<IdleOne> I anglesh jus fine tenk you
<IdleOne> maudit americain
<LjL> FYI: I am presently going to ask the IRC Council to give me permission to share more than just small snippets from #ubuntu-irc-council logs in which I was involved.
<LjL> FYI: the mentioned logs have been shared and can be found at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2014-February/001657.html
<belkinsa> Hello, I would like to get a Ubuntu Member cloak.  Here is proof that I'm one: From https://launchpad.net/~belkinsa, "Ubuntu Members-Joined 12 minutes ago".  Thank you.
<Unit193> hggdh: Hello, I see you and AlanBell both hiding there.
<hggdh> I see it ;-)
<LjL> belkinsa: i don't believe you, please provide a scan of your passport and driving license, as well as a hand-signed copy of the CoC, and a video of you swearing an oath of allegiance to Ubuntu and its philosophy
<hggdh> yes, looks good (and, BTW, I only didn't vote because I was slow)
<LjL> but also, not really, they'll just cloak you
<belkinsa> LjL, you are kidding, right?
<hggdh> staff -- can we please have an Ubuntu cloak for belkinsa?
<hggdh> belkinsa: he is
<belkinsa> hggdh, has proof also.
<LjL> belkinsa: yes, i just said as much!
<belkinsa> I figured.
<hggdh> belkinsa: welcome to your Brand New cloak :-)
<ldunn> cloak updated o/
<IdleOne> yay!
<hggdh> and congrats
<belkinsa> Thank, ldunn.
<AlanBell> yay belkinsa \o/
<belkinsa> Thank you everyone.
<ldunn> np
<hggdh> ldunn: thank you very much
<ldunn> no worries
<LjL> sometimes i wish not every new member who joined here parted immediately afterwards :( maybe it's the fault of all those people playing silly jokes on them
<slickymaster> Hello, I'd like to request an Ubuntu members cloak
<slickymaster> MyLaunchpad ID link is https://launchpad.net/~slickymaster
<k1l> slickymaster: hey, congrats. looks good so far
<slickymaster> thanks k1l
<AlanBell> hi slickymaster
<k1l> we just need some IRCC member to confirm and then a staffer to set the cloak
<slickymaster> is there aynthing else I have to do?
<slickymaster> hey AlanBell
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/slickymaster cloak for slickymaster please
<ldunn> done
<AlanBell> thanks ldunn
<slickymaster> thanks ldunn
<ldunn> no worries
<AlanBell> congratulations slickymaster :)
<slickymaster> thanks AlanBell
<slickymaster> do I have to gogout and login?
<slickymaster> s/ggout/logout
<ldunn> nope
<slickymaster> ok, thanks
<AlanBell>  /whois slickymaster  :)
<slickymaster> exit
#ubuntu-irc 2014-02-07
<jose> hey AlanBell, lderan was wondering if you could join #meetingology or check his MP
<elacheche> Hey can I have a Ubuntu Membr cloak please?
<ClumsyFairyQueen> elacheche, provide a link to your launchpad page
<elacheche> CarlosNeyPastor, https://launchpad.net/~elacheche :)
<teward> ClumsyFairyQueen: ^
<teward> elacheche: make sure you highlight the right people ;)
<ClumsyFairyQueen> IdleOne, ^
<ClumsyFairyQueen> enjoy that
<ClumsyFairyQueen> :)
<ClumsyFairyQueen> might tke a while, its early
<elacheche> teward, yeah you're right.. my fault.. I'm not concentrating on just one thing x) → have a server crash that make me crazy x)
<elacheche> I'll wait CarlosNeyPastor IdleOne :) → BTW what time is it x)
<teward> elacheche: i have five failing sbuild chroots that're failing to build a package i need built :P
<teward> so i'm in the same "multitasking" boat
<teward> but still
<IdleOne> staff can we get a @ubuntu/member/elacheche_anis cloak for elacheche please
 * teward returns to nursing his chroots
<teward> i thought _ isn't allowed in cloaks?
<jose> IdleOne: ^
<IdleOne> hmm, true
<teward> IdleOne: i'm basing that on their current unaffiliated cloak, if _ isn't allowed in cloaks then that's why they have unaffiliated/elacheche-anis/x-random
<jose> afaik, it would be @ubuntu/member/elacheche-anis/x-crashyournumpadandentertheresulthere
<Pici> no
<teward> Pici: no?
<Pici> We have no requirement to use the x-2394823904823
<Pici> Just replace it with a -
<IdleOne> ok
<Pici> IdleOne: also, I usually need to go grab a staffer manually, askin in this channel only works if we know that one of our staffer friends have been recently active here.
<Pici> from #freenode usually
<IdleOne> yeah I asked here and was about to go poke someone in #freenode
<teward> i saw mquin around in #freenode you can probably poke him if ou hop in #freenode
<teward> blah now my keyboard's breaking >.>
<ClumsyFairyQueen> lol
<IdleOne> congrats elacheche :)
<elacheche> thx IdleOne :)
<IdleOne> You are very welcome
<elacheche> Need to reconnect to use it?
<IdleOne> nope
<IdleOne> your cloak will be applied to your account when you identify to nickserv. if you /whois elacheche you will see your cloak
<Unit193> You will also see your IP since you are the user logged in, but we won't.
<elacheche> Yeah I see that in the whois :D Coool :D thx guys :)
<IdleOne> sure thing :)
<Pici> woo
<elacheche> :)
<LjL> see? you didn't even feel a thing
<elacheche> hahaha x)
<teward> elacheche: remember to identify with nickserv every connection though
<elacheche> So anyone can tell me how to be secure on irc :) the #freenode guys says that a cloak can't really hide the ip..
<elacheche> teward, xchat is good configured to do it ;) :D
<k1l_> set your nickserv pw as the server pw
<teward> ewww
<teward> xchat
<teward> eww
 * teward shuns
<Unit193> If someone _really_ wants it, no, but it's good enough.
<Unit193> Better to use SASL or CertFP.
<LjL> yes, your IP is hard to safely hide using freenode means, elacheche, if you're very concerned about that, get a VPS or something like that
<k1l_> elacheche: for regular chat its ok.
<teward> i'd suggest hexchat over xchat (there's a PPA), it has built in SASL auth...
<elacheche> teward, better then pidgin or empathy :p but I'm thinking to migrate to irssi :p
<LjL> you might want to wonder whether it's worth hiding your IP here when ever single website you ever visit gets it, and stores it, though
<k1l_> teward: sasl is not that stable as freenode wants to tell
<Unit193> elacheche: Good choice!  That's the one I use. ;)
<IdleOne> The only real and 100% effective way of hiding your ip is to unplug your computer
<LjL> IdleOne: unless you have another two dozen devices that get an IP
<elacheche> LjL, if I'll have some $ or € I'll get my DS and create a dedicated vm fo irc :p :D for now am just asking :)
<LjL> and don't need cables
<elacheche> IdleOne, +1
<teward> k1l_: SASL's only not stable when the network's under DDoS (they still have SASL PLAIN up)
<LjL> IdleOne: also, apparently, new Intel chipsets for laptops come with a built-in 3G+GPS module that works when they're off to track their location (for cases of theft!), so, that's not useful either
<Unit193> CertFP is pretty much the best backup too.
<k1l_> teward: nope.
<IdleOne> in that case, smash every device in your home that use electricity
<LjL> teward: isn't it refreshing to know the way to authenticate in 2014 is still by sending plaintext passwords!
<k1l_> teward: in theory, yes. but not in the user experience. more failed auths then serverpw method
<Unit193> k1l_: I think your client is broken. :P
<teward> i've got my theories on that...
<teward> but as this channel is public, i can't state them
<teward> not without (a) breaking guidelines and (b) being a nuisance
<LjL> that's a "go ahead" from me
<teward> so long as the CC won't nuke my membership... :P
<teward> (it violates CoC too)
<LjL> teward: well, then you can join the club
<teward> heh
<LjL> i'm presently drafting the charter!
<IdleOne> or honor your agreement to follow the CoC
<teward> it's mainly misconfiguration issues, i've seen, k1l_
<teward> IdleOne: which is why i'm not saying anything :)
<teward> k1l_: or, in my case, where I forgot to change my SASL data to account for my changed nickserv account nick, but meh
<k1l_> teward: i doubt misconfig when it works only 99 out of 100 times
<teward> k1l_: the 1% is so minor it's usually irrelevant and statistically insignificant (and usually easily fixable on those clients)
<teward> i'm not going to argue over 1% though
<teward> because there are clients that just fail to implement sasl right, whether built in or via plugin
<teward> (and of that 1% i've seen a lot of people complaining because they mistyped something)
<k1l_> teward: it is quite stable. but not as the bulletproof stable people talk about it. and when you dont want to show your ip 1% failure is wa too much. hence serverpw method is way better since its at the beginning of the connection process
<teward> ... grrr, stupid sbuild chroots...
<teward> k1l_: ehhh, not really
<teward> and i say that because the only way that is GUARANTEED to work is if:
<k1l_> teward: i am not talking about 100 users and 1 is unable to config. i am talking about 100 times one user connects
<teward> (1) PASS = NICKSERVACCOUNT:NICKSERVPASS
<teward> or
<k1l_> with same client, same machine, same server etc.
<teward> (2) services aren't interrupted with ddoses.
<Unit193> jose: Server password isn't enough then either, netsplits and all, better just use tor. :P
<teward> k1l_: comparatively: at least the tor hidden service is worse xD
<teward> (it's rarely operating as expected)
<Unit193> However, I think this just goes to show people like different methods for different reasons, and as long as you aren't doing the "fake" join, I don't think it matters and we'll just have to agree to disagree.
<jose> Unit193: wrong highlight, I assume?
<k1l_> so in daily experience the "go with sasl and it will just work and you are safe" is just not true.
<Unit193> jose: Geeez, I'm not even hitting the one letter I tabcomplete on right...
<ClumsyFairyQueen> lol
<teward> Unit193: heh
<jose> :P
<Unit193> I don't think k1l_ is going to agree to disagree. :)
<k1l_> i agree on there is no bulletproof method :)
<k1l_> i dont agree on: sasl is the mighty hero
<k1l_> ;p
<rww> "when you don't want to show your ip 1% failure is wa too much"
<rww> sigh
<rww> freenode's website specifically says that cloaks are not to hide your ip
<rww> if you are using cloaks to hide your ip and expect them to work at that, you are doing it wrong
<rww> even assuming your client is perfect and you don't click on anything or touch anything, there are ways for people to get your ip if you have a cloak
<rww> if you care about this, go use tor-sasl
<Unit193> Cloaks do hide your IP fairly well about 90% of the time, though.
<Unit193> "A good majority" at least.
<rww> no, they hide your IP from people not educated in how to bypass them
<rww> which considering the method was discussed in #freenode just the other day is not a particularly great statement
<k1l_> rww: its a difference to get a blackhat to circumstance that solution or to join every channel in autostart with your ip
<Unit193> Eh, they generally "hide" my IP well enough, plenty for my taste.  I'd agree that if you really want to hide, tor would be better, or maybe even don't use IRC.  I just don't want to broadcast it. :P
<rww> "blackhat" != "competent at services"
<k1l_> rww: again: that is not the focus
<rww> and even setting aside that cloaks don't hide your IP, who the heck cares. you give your IP address out to every website you go to. it's a public identifier. trying to hide it is silly.
<rww> just use a firewall properly and stop bothering
<k1l_> *sigh*
<Unit193> Sure, to some extent.
<Unit193> (It's actually more about not giving 3 lines on join, and being able to join all channels for me.)
<rww> Unit193: yep, that's why I /actually/ care about SASL :)
<Unit193> My sasl is broken right now because someone stepped on blowfish.
<rww> so use plain?
<Unit193> Why when I can just wait for them to fix it? :P
<rww> because it'll work fine, and blowfish offers you nothing over plain if you're using SSL (which you are)
<Unit193> I'm pretty aware I'm using SSL, only way for CertFP to work (and, who wouldn't use ssl?  Even my bots do)
<rww> "who wouldn't use ssl" => you overestimate the average freenode user :P
<Unit193> Nah, I'm sure plenty wouldn't/don't.
<Unit193> rww: Oh, do you know if the connection from webchat to the server is over ssl or something?
<rww> Unit193: if you use https://webchat.freenode.net/ you're good. if you're using http://, you're not
<rww> https secures browser to webchat.freenode.net. webchat.freenode.net to the IRCd is secured either way.
<rww> and no you don't get +Z or the "secure connection" /whois message on https webchat, and yes this does make the $z channel mode sillier
<Unit193> Yes, I know about https, was just thinking the rest of the connection.  I figured it would be.  Pity that users using https://webchat.freenode.net/ don't show up as Z though.  I already knew that bit of it.
<rww> now i'm curious about whether kiwiirc etc. use SSL
<Unit193> I like channel mode +S personally, but meh. :P
<rww> that's the other-network equivalent of $z?
<rww> or rather, +b $~z
<rww> (bans all users that the IRCd doesn't think have SSL)
<Unit193> No, that's this network.
<rww> oh, they added that and didn't document it on /help. classy.
<rww> I'm not fond of it. Allows in people who have SSL certificate validation turned off (susceptible to MitM), doesn't allow in people using Tor or https webchat.
<rww> so it's basically jumping through hoops for not much benefit
<rww> (this reminds me of something...)
<Unit193> http://blog.freenode.net/2013/06/new-tlsssl-channel-modes-and-webirc/
<rww> *nod* I somehow noticed $z and not +S
<Unit193> About the only real benefit was it blocking the random join bots. :P
<rww> yep, and that's nice assuming all of your users know to use SSL i guess
<rww> and don't use Tor or webchat
<Unit193> Also, cert validation doesn't work for me on hubbard or another one, but I do have it on.
<Unit193> 136.157.237.128.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer HUBBARD.CLUB.CC.CMU.EDU.
<rww> certificate validation uses rDNS?
<rww> oh, right. never mind that question.
<Unit193> I should turn resolve_reverse_lookup as it tends to cause issues, not much of a point to it in my case (got turned on, not sure why.)
#ubuntu-irc 2015-02-02
<teward> ElementaryOS is not supported in #ubuntu correct?
 * teward is verifying his list of officially supported variants
<teward> k1l: ping ^
<k1l> teward: yep
<k1l> !flavours
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<IdleOne> if it isn't available for download from the canonical servers it is not supported in #ubuntu
<k1l> yes, that is a good rule of thumb.
<teward> that's what i suspected, but i haven't updated my officially-supported variants list yet :)
<teward> there we go
<teward> thanks!
<Mikaela> Ubuntu MATE is missing, but maybe it will come with 15.04 when it starts to be officially supported and the only difference to Ubuntu is that added PPA.
<k1l> Mikaela: its not official so far, iirc.
<k1l> the planed for 14.10 but were too late?!?!
<xnox> Mate is an approved flavour, but has not yet been released as part of the Ubuntu Project / on Ubuntu Infrastructure
<xnox> i don't believe
<k1l> i cant find actual info about the state of ubuntu mate. my last info was from popey who said, that they were kind of late for 14.10 but wanted to solve that for the next release.
<Mikaela> k1l: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFlavors
<DJones> Mikaela: So 15.04 may well be "official"
<DJones> k1l: That my understanding as well, it missed the .10 release for "officialness" & is still in development, #fosdem hangovers permitting
<rww> correct, once 15.04 comes out it'll be officially supported in #ubuntu
<rww> (the unofficial stuff they already released tends to get support there too, but technically shouldn't)
<DJones> Yeah, must admit I wouldn't call somebody for that
<rww> same
<Mikaela> (I see, that is what I was wondering. The only difference that I see is that one PPA)
<DJones> I think they do have their own channel as well #ubuntu-mate (But that could be a figment of my imagination)
<Mikaela> they do, but it's a little inactive or questions don't get answered
<DJones> I know over the last weekend anyway, some of the poeple involved will have been a fosdem, so fairly quiet on irc, plus as its a semi-unofficial channel, its not that well known yet
<popey> +1
<popey> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2015-02-04
<gingermouse> I'm having trouble getting my ubot clone to work correctly. The bot has joined the channel I specified, but it's not accepting commands like ubottu does. Is there any configuration that I'm missing?
<Unit193> gingermouse: What have you done so far?  Do you have 'Encyclopedia' loaded and the bot configured to use 'ubuntu.db' as well as having that database?
<gingermouse> I've got the plugins from the launchpad branch copied into the supybot plugins folder. After that, I set up the bot using supybot-wizard
<Unit193> You ran the wizard afterwards?  Alright...  Is the plugin loaded though?  Try botname: list  or pm it.
<gingermouse> It's saying back: gingermouse: Admin, Channel, Config, Misc, Owner, and User
<gingermouse> So it looks like it isn't loaded correctly.
<Unit193> Correct.  So, try  load Encyclopedia
<g4vr0che> It's telling me it doesn't recognize me. I've double-checked that my nick matches what I have set up for the bot owner in the config
<Unit193> So login using the password you setup.
<g4vr0che> How would I do that? It says that "login" isn't a valid command.
<Unit193> Here's a few links worth reading too: http://ubottu.com/guide/ - http://supybook.fealdia.org/latest/ - http://supybot.aperio.fr/doc/use/
<Unit193> g4vr0che: 'identify'
<g4vr0che> Ah, so then if it says that there was "No module named sqlite", that means I was a dumdum and forgot to install the python packages too, right?
<Unit193> Right.  python-sqlite, other deps are in the README files.
<g4vr0che> Cool, I'll double check that and report back if I can't figure anything out. Thanks!
<g4vr0che> So I've got the Encyclopedia plugin loaded and it appears to be working. However, when I try to call a factoid with !factoid, I get this terminal output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10044297/
<Unit193> g4vr0che: You don't have a proper database, or not configured.
<Unit193> http://ubottu.com/ubuntu.db that'll do.
<Unit193> ubottu: config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.database
<ubottu> Global: ubuntu; #ubuntu-irc: ubuntu
<teward> Unit193: alternatively they could build the db structure from scratch based on the README - I ended up in that unfortunate situation
<Unit193> teward: I'm aware, yep.
<g4vr0che> So that's fixed that, but the | and > flags don't appear to be working correctly. e.g. if I !cookie | g4vr0che, it /query's me and doesn't put my name in correctly.
<Unit193> Don't do it to yourself, it'll always PM.
<Unit193> !foo | Unit193
<ubottu> Unit193, please see my private message
<g4vr0che> Ah, I see that now.
<Unit193> Welp, guess he got it.
<Unit193> The list of users that are in the cloaks team but not members is growing.
<PaulW2U> I'm a member but not in the cloaks team. Do I need to get that fixed?
<Unit193> PaulW2U: Nothing you do on your end, generally an IRCC'er adds you when you get your ubuntu/member/ cloak.
<PaulW2U> Seems that didn't happen
<Pici> PaulW2U: You're https://launchpad.net/~paulw2u ?
<PaulW2U> Pici: Yep
<Pici> bam
<PaulW2U> Thanks Pici
<Pici> Thanks for taking notice
#ubuntu-irc 2015-02-05
<hggdh> I guess I was at fault with the cloaks team. Sorry
<MooDoo> PriceChild: in our shake it all about ;)
#ubuntu-irc 2015-02-06
<Kilos> good morning from south africa
<Unit193> Hello.  I'm pretty sure you're here for a cloak, please link to your LP? ;)
<Unit193> Congrats, too.
<Kilos> hi Unit193
<Kilos> ty so much
<Kilos> no im here for info on how to continue with my project
<Unit193> Hah, whoops.
<Kilos> i have made a channel to link up all ubuntu users in africa
<Kilos> i would like it to be approved
<Kilos> i have asked at #ubuntu-irc-council but not sure its trhe right place
<Kilos> the channel name is #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> the problem in africa is that we are all so far apart and there are countries with locos that seem to have died down and other countries with only one ubuntu user
<Kilos> so the plan is to link them all up in one channel so we can support each other
<Unit193> So yes, the IRCC would be the best people to ask, and if they approve, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels is a fair guide as to technically how to do it.
<Kilos> ohi superfly
<Kilos> ty Unit193
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Unit193> Kilos: Sure.  They should be up soon.  So stick around for an answer. :)
<superfly> Hi I'd like to ask for an Ubuntu members cloak, here's my launchpad profile: https://launchpad.net/~raoul-snyman
<Kilos> will do ty Unit193
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> Unit193  cloak too please
<Unit193> Pici, hggdh, IRCC ping!
<Unit193> Kilos: Can you link to your launchpad profile?
<Unit193> (I can't approve it, I'm just here helping out!)
<Kilos> ~msdomdonner
<Unit193> (https://launchpad.net/~msdomdonner for those lazy that like clickyclicky.)  Thanks, someone should be along to help you our more soon.
<Unit193> superfly, Kilos: Congrats again on your recent membership!
<superfly> Thanks Unit193
<Kilos> ty superfly  and congrats to you too
<Kilos> ty Unit193
<Kilos> hahaha
<Tm_T> any staff members awake for few cloak requests?
<Unit193> Guten morgen, Tm_T.
<Tm_T> moin
<niko> yes
<superfly> Hey, if there are any staff members around... I'd like to ask for an Ubuntu members cloak, here's my launchpad profile: https://launchpad.net/~raoul-snyman
<Kilos> lol impatient
<Tm_T> niko: hi, superfly and Kilos are apprently good to go for Ubuntu cloaks, could you set them up please?
<Pricey> niko: ubuntu/member/superfly & ubuntu/member/kilos ?
<Pricey> bah
<Pricey> Tm_T: ubuntu/member/superfly & ubuntu/member/kilos ?
<superfly> Pricey: that's good with me
<Kilos> me too
<Pricey> Good good.
<Tm_T> those would be fine to me, if superfly or Kilos doesn't want to use their launchpad account name instead
<Kilos> um
<superfly> Tm_T: personally, I prefer "superfly"
<Kilos> perhaps Kilos please
<Kilos> but either way is cool ty
<Unit193> As a general rule, Ubuntu uses all lower case in cloaks.
<Kilos> thats fine then ty Unit193
<Kilos> launchpad name is too long
<Unit193> Tm_T: Not sure if you saw, but Kilos has questions about channels too, see scrollback if you didn't see it yet. :)
<Tm_T> Kilos: I recommend sending an email to ubuntu-irc mailing list and we chip in, sorry but I'm bit busy atm (:
<Kilos> cool can i ask about loco info in the same mail
<Kilos> i would like to break away from loco being totally local in africa because of the distance that loco has to cover
<Tm_T> Kilos: sure but I am not sure if that can be fully answered there, at least you will get something to start with (:
<Kilos> it will be linked to the irc channel
<Kilos> great ty
<Kilos> wb Tm_T  mail sent ty. and thanks for all the help
<Kilos> Tm_T  my mail has to be viewed by the moderator first because it says im not a member
<Kilos> hehe ive been a member for about 13 hours
<superfly> Kilos: a member of the mailing list Kilos, not Ubuntu. And you said I'm not patient? :-P
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i just went through all evo settings to see what was going wrong
<Kilos> ok subscribed. sorry for being slow. late nights dont agree with me it seems
<Unit193> niko: Did you happen to see the ACK from Tm_T?
<niko> yes, both cloaked now, superfly congrats
<Unit193> Thanks!
#ubuntu-irc 2015-02-07
<superfly> thanks niko!
<Kilos> greetings everyone
<Kilos> :D
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Unit193> Kilos (~miles@ubuntu/member/kilos)  Congrats.
<Kilos> woooot ty Unit193
<Kilos> ty for the help
<Unit193> Sure.
<Kilos> my other mission is way way more work
<Kilos> maybe gonna have to bend some rules or make new ones
<inetpro> hmm
#ubuntu-irc 2015-02-08
<Kilos> morning all
<rww> your email looks more like a LoCo council thing than an IRC council thing to me, but i'm Just Some Guy
<Kilos> hi rww  thanks for that ill try their as well. im very new at being a ubuntu member and still working out whos who and whats what
<Kilos> ty for your reply
<Kilos> s/their/there
<Mikaela> Kilos: gmail marks your email as spam for some reason "Be careful with this message. Many people marked similar messages as phishing scams, so this might contain unsafe content."
<Mikaela> just in case it interests you
<Kilos> wow ty Mikaela  i have no idea why it would do that because im using gamil as well
<Kilos> lol please tell gmail i dont spam
<rww> i expect it's the combination of 1) mailing list 2) discussing Africa, 3) all one paragraph
<Kilos> what could be the cause?
<Kilos> oh
<Mikaela> I was going to press "delete all spam messages", but it looked weirdly maybe not spam and opened it and noticed it was from you.
<Mikaela> I think 3 might have something to do too
<Kilos> ty so much
<Mikaela> you're welcome
<Kilos> i am also trying to find a list for the ubuntu council but there are so many and my project doesnt seem to fit into any of them
<rww> for the loco council?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> i cant even find them on irc
<rww> sec, I'll do you one better
<Kilos> cool
<rww> nhaines: background is https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2015-February/001815.html
<rww> Kilos: nhaines is on the LoCo Council :)
<Kilos> wonderrwty
<nhaines> rww: thanks!  Reading.
<Kilos> hi nhaines
<nhaines> hi Kilos.
<rww> nhaines: IRC Team doesn't really "approve" team channels, so I figure that's something you'd want to talk to him about. If it turns out he has infrastructure needs (e.g. bots), have him poke us :)
<nhaines> rww: fair enough.  :)
<Kilos> yes i need the bots please hehe
<nhaines> Kilos: Just for documentation purposes, is there somewhere that the various African LoCos have discussed the idea?
<Kilos> the 8th loco just contacted me this morning via email
<rww> Kilos: for public logging on irclogs.ubuntu.com, email rt@ubuntu.com to have the Canonical folks add ubuntulog
<Kilos> #ubuntu-africa is where we are now
<nhaines> Is that being done directly via private email?
<rww> (i'd do that once LoCo Council is fine with it though)
<Kilos> yes my email
<Kilos> i started hunting for them on irc
<nhaines> There are 18 LoCos, 3 with verified status on the continent of Africa.  Which ones have joined in so far?
<Kilos> found tunisia and one of them is helping
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams#preview
<nhaines> Ah, very nice work there.  Let me take a closer look.
<Kilos> cameroon congo egypt mauritius moroco tunisia and got a mail from ethiopia this morning saying they are interested and want more info please
<Kilos> mauritius has also joined the irc channel
<Kilos> oh and the nairobilug
<nhaines> Okay, I like what I see.  The best place for IRC discussion on this is #ubuntu-locoteams.  And I suppose probably the best place to start would be by emailing loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com with a summary of what your goal is, what resources you want to use (IRC, forums, mailing lists, etc.) and just sort of fill the LoCo Council in on your plans.
<Kilos> we have ubuntu members in lugs because there is nowhere else active
<nhaines> I do want the rest of the council to take a look at this, but I very much like the way it seems things are going.
<Kilos> ty ill mail asap
<Kilos> thanks so much for the help
<nhaines> No, thank you.  It sounds like a great idea to encourage hard working members of the community and help everyone be their best.  :)
<Kilos> not being a techi has been hard for me to be able to contribute so i hope this helps
<nhaines> Don't worry--my Ubuntu membership was granted for advocacy, not programming.  We welcome all such contributions, techy or not!
<nhaines> rww: thanks for calling my attention over here.  I'll have them contact you once we get a go-ahead.
<Kilos> yay i am lucky to have made great friends in za as one can see by my membership application
<rww> nhaines: thanks :)
<Kilos> rww  thank you we are getting somewhere now
#ubuntu-irc 2016-02-13
<fagan> Hey, I lost my Ubuntu member cloak from not being logged in can I get it back please :)
<k1l_> can you link your launchpad site?
<fagan> https://launchpad.net/~shanepatrickfagan
<k1l_> ok. now we "only" need one ircc member to wake up to confirm and a staff member to set the cloak :)  just be patient
<fagan> k1l_: no problem, thanks :D
<Unit193> Inserting some IRCC ping on Flannel, Pici, Tm_T, hggdh.
<fagan> brb
<hggdh> staff: can we please have a cloak ubumtu/member/fagan for fagan
<hggdh> (if staff is available here; we wait a bit, then try on #freenode)
<Unit193> christel is online, fwiw.
<Unit193> And by that, I mean the nick.  It's actually 'uptime'
<hggdh> we will try. It is Saturday, after all, rest & all
<hggdh> fagan: all set
 * hggdh now goes to the park with the kids
<fagan> thanks hggdh
#ubuntu-irc 2016-02-14
<tsimonq2> could someone please talke a look at #ubuntu-discuss? I really think the person, with the nick "Yikes", is discussing something really sensitive
<tsimonq2> it should probably go to the police
<tsimonq2> which is why I'm coming here
<k1l> i dont know what to say to someone sying he got diagnosed psychotic illness and then talking about "bizarre things"
<k1l> i dont understand what his issue is. he thinks he gets stalked because of his rhythmbox is changed?
<tsimonq2> k1l: exactly why I wanted an op to step in :)
<tsimonq2> unless you are one, in which case I'm sorry
<k1l> cloaked ubuntu members have op access in -discuss
<k1l> but to me it sounds more like someone making theories about him beeing hunted from things that he cant explain.
<tsimonq2> yeah
#ubuntu-irc 2017-02-10
<markthomas> Hello. Please add a cloak ubuntu/member/markthomas for me, I was accepted as a ubuntu-member last week.
<k1l> markthomas: can you link your launchpad page?
<dax> it's https://launchpad.net/~markthomas
 * dax hums and looks for IRCC people to poke
<markthomas> Thanks, dax.
 * dax pokes a Pici
<dax> wait, derp, wrong list o' poking
 * dax unpokes Picí
 * setuid underps dax
<elky> Dad please cloak markthomas
<dax> >Dad
<dax> lol
<markthomas> :)
<elky> Phone :(
<dax> close enough
<dax> markthomas: cloak done :)
<markthomas> Thank you!
#ubuntu-irc 2017-02-12
<root__> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYbTXOWSoai1eH1uCa127Zg watchout this channel and plz subs too
#ubuntu-irc 2018-02-05
<ubot5> acheronuk called the ops in #ubuntu-discuss ()
<ubot93> tsimonq2 called the ops in #lubuntu-devel ()
<ubot93> tsimonq2 called the ops in #lubuntu-devel ()
#ubuntu-irc 2018-02-07
<ubot5> Ender948 called the ops in #ubuntu-gnome ()
#ubuntu-irc 2019-02-04
<lyiriyah> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<lyiriyah> how do you get ubottu in a server?
<hggdh> lyiriyah: if you mean having ubottu in a channel under Freenode, then this channel *must* be a channel under the #ubuntu* namespace
<teward> lyiriyah: though you can probably set up an Ubottu-like bot yourself separately, but it won't have all the stuff Ubottu has in it by default.
#ubuntu-irc 2019-02-09
<kartik> hello
<k_> which operating system do you use?
#ubuntu-irc 2020-02-03
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !crosspost is <reply> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. If you asked on one channel and wish to ask elsewhere later, state so on the original channel first of all. See also !guidelines
#ubuntu-irc 2020-02-08
<JackFrost> tomreyn: Howdy!  Around?
<tomreyn> JackFrost: hi, yes, what's up?
<JackFrost> Mind a PM?
<tomreyn> JackFrost: please do. and ping me here after you sent one, i'm not sure i got my whitelisting done properly.
